# Upstate NY GTG 2015



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 3, 2015)

Who: You
What: GTG
When: April 26th
Where: 
The Cutting Edge
447 Rt.29
Greenwich, NY
Why: No answer required

So who's goin?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 3, 2015)

I will be there. Might even bring a saw.....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 3, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I will be there. Might even bring a saw.....


Say it ain't so!?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 3, 2015)

As long as you don't invite the guy that likes to stick his wiener into chainsaw carburetors....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 3, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> As long as you don't invite the guy that likes to stick his wiener into chainsaw carburetors....


Hell no
That guy is a wierdo


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 3, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> As long as you don't invite the guy that likes to stick his wiener into chainsaw carburetors....



Pictures.....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 3, 2015)

J.Walker said:


> Pictures.....



How bout a few videos


----------



## leeha (Mar 3, 2015)

The way this winter is going, there will probably be 
snow on the ground or mud. 
But i guess if i have to i can go. Do i have to bring 
a saw.



Lee


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 3, 2015)

leeha said:


> The way this winter is going, there will probably be
> snow on the ground or mud.
> But i guess if i have to i can go. Do i have to bring
> a saw.
> ...



Yes
At least one saw.
Min 100cc


----------



## leeha (Mar 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Yes
> At least one saw.
> Min 100cc




Not sure if i have one that big, But i'll look.


Lee


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 3, 2015)

leeha said:


> Not sure if i have one that big, But i'll look.
> 
> 
> Lee


I'm pretty sure that won't be a very long search.


----------



## 166 (Mar 3, 2015)

leeha said:


> Not sure if i have one that big, But i'll look.
> 
> 
> Lee



I may have one around if you don't have one.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 3, 2015)

I still haven't fueled muh 7900


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 3, 2015)

It is on my calendar! Thanks for making it after 4/15! Really looking forward to it, hope all the snow melts by then!

Jeremy, that 7900 stock or ported?

Lee, I want U to bring a car!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 4, 2015)

leeha said:


> Not sure if i have one that big, But i'll look.
> 
> 
> Lee


I'd be more surprised if you could find one under 100ccs.


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 4, 2015)

you should see the size of the carb im bringin this year! oh and "I have a potty mouth"!


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 4, 2015)

Can't wait.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Lee, I want U to bring a car!



Ya mean this one?


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 4, 2015)

spike60 said:


> Ya mean this one?


Put the saws in the trunk with the bars Hangin out....


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 4, 2015)

Bob that 69 is sweet, and a Cobra Jet! Yes, I want to see it there!

Bret, the Mustang will have 4 saws in the back! I brought it last year, I'll bring it this year.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Bob that 69 is sweet



That's Uncle Lee's "Stang"


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm in unless something comes up in the mean time. Thanks for making it the weekend right between my two weeks vacation. 

last one I went to was in march a couple years ago and we had a beautiful day. Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 4, 2015)

IDK if I can associate with all you Stihl and Ford lovers. I might get my man card taken away.


----------



## Boozer (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful car Spike!

Edit: Beautiful car Lee!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 4, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Beautiful car Spike!


Lee


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 4, 2015)

I figured it was Lee's, and I hear he has more! I guess those bright yellow saws are not the only thing he collects! (I knew from the plate it was not Bob's).


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> IDK if I can associate with all you Stihl and Ford lovers. I might get my man card taken away.


remember that 064 you were cutting firewood with this past fall??? I couldn't get it out of your hands till it ran out of gas..lol


----------



## Marshy (Mar 4, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> remember that 064 you were cutting firewood with this past fall??? I couldn't get it out of your hands till it ran out of gas..lol


You right, I was having trouble trying to figure out if it would keep up with a stock 372 or not. lol  I must of had a death grip on'er because I had a blister when I was through. 

I'd like to go but dont think it will be possible. Got a higher chance of meeting up with you guys again in Alpine. Maybe I'll have a 2100 with me or my newly acquired 285 to make noise with. Better start eating my Wheaties, those make your 064 seem light.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 4, 2015)

Would love to see that 064 at GTG, never ran one of those!


----------



## Marshy (Mar 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Would love to see that 064 at GTG, never ran one of those!


 
Little over kill for cutting firewood in a log pile lol. I bet it would be better suited for layin'em down. Its fun untill the weight catches up with ya.


----------



## CTYank (Mar 4, 2015)

You felt the need to ask? Working on recruiting some buds, minimizing the 3.5 hr. travel part. Will, of course, bring some wood-splitting tools so @MechanicMatt can broaden his horizon. Will be ducking. I hope Steve can use some stove-splits.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Little over kill for cutting firewood in a log pile lol. I bet it would be better suited for layin'em down. Its fun untill the weight catches up with ya.



Agree, but I think it is light for the displacement, right???


----------



## Marshy (Mar 4, 2015)

IDK, I never ran to many >80cc saws. Mainly cut firewood with 60 and 70cc saws and ran the splitter chokers and skidders when I was yonger. Nothing die hard, just enough to be dangerous.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Agree, but I think it is light for the displacement, right???


That's pretty much why it's sought after.
Few ounces heavier than an 046


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## taplinhill (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't have any Stihls, or any Mustangs.
Will the Stihlheads and Ford Lords let me in?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lol no


----------



## taplinhill (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a "Poor Man's Mustang".
Does that get me in?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 4, 2015)

taplinhill said:


> I have a "Poor Man's Mustang".
> Does that get me in?
> 
> View attachment 408844


Only if you haul your saws to Greenwich in it


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 4, 2015)

Sure we will, we like to win!!!!!


----------



## 166 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 4, 2015)

Copy cat


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 4, 2015)

Ya know someday.....there will be a picture of Steve and Jeremy takin a picture!!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 4, 2015)

That's my birthday, you gonna have cake or just make cookies? I'll be 34 if your gonna get candles.....


----------



## spike60 (Mar 4, 2015)

No candles and we ain't singin' either. But the cake isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 4, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Ya know someday.....there will be a picture of Steve and Jeremy takin a picture!!


Like this?


----------



## Kenskip1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Same place as before? I had a good time the last time I was there.Turn left buy the tank?
I wish I could be there.Here is a video from my last visit. It has no audio for the first 25-30 seckonds. Have fun and don't drink all the brew, Ken


----------



## 166 (Mar 4, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Ya know someday.....there will be a picture of Steve and Jeremy takin a picture!!


----------



## 166 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## skippysphins (Mar 4, 2015)

How much further away from spikes place maybe I will venture north.
Chris


----------



## 166 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 4, 2015)

166 said:


>



The saw you can hear at 1:55 is a Mac


----------



## 166 (Mar 4, 2015)

166 said:


>



I see Domino's in the Green shirt


----------



## 166 (Mar 4, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> How much further away from spikes place maybe I will venture north.
> Chris



About an hour and 50 minutes to the north.

95 Miles door to door.


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 4, 2015)

Any good hotels around ?


----------



## boxygen (Mar 4, 2015)

Where is new york?. Is that next to old york? I don't have my passport.i don't speak Canadian either so I will need a translator to be present.


----------



## Detroit Dazzler (Mar 4, 2015)

I've never been to a gtg, would like to attend this one. I don't have any built saws like the rest does that mean I can't go ? Lol


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 5, 2015)

They welcome everyone. When I went to it last year, it was my first GTG .... LOVED IT!!!!

And my 2 saws were stock, and then the bug bite me ....


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 5, 2015)

taplinhill said:


> I don't have any Stihls, or any Mustangs.
> Will the Stihlheads and Ford Lords let me in?



Well, it is on Dolmar and Jonsereds home field, so your Jonsereds should do the trick!


----------



## leeha (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry guys, Can't bring the stang. With 3:91's in the rear it's 
tachin 3000 at 60mph. Would take me all day to git there. 



Lee


----------



## taplinhill (Mar 5, 2015)

Trailer?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 5, 2015)

So who's bringing what.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2015)

044
440 Chity 
066 ( if I can rebuild the top end  )
7900


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 5, 2015)

I gotta see what we are driving up. I have a feeling we might bring a few ported stihls and maybe a bikesaw if Brett is healed enough.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 5, 2015)

What happened to Bret?

I'll be bringing my 4 pack of saws.

Two saws that I have never run, but would like to if anyone cares to bring them are the 064 and the 044/046 hybrid.

Would also be nice to see one of those new 661s!

Of course, those ported 660s are always a blast, and I may be bringing someone who has never been to a GTG before. I did my good friend Harold's Tax Return last night and he expressed interest in attending.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2015)

We need a group photo this year.
And a group photo of the saws too


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 5, 2015)

Brett is good I meant healed from last years gtg. We have a few 064s but they aren't stock. I will bring my hybrid too...


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks, never said I had to see a stock one!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2015)

Sold my 044/046 hybrid.

But there will be a 661 there


----------



## Marshy (Mar 5, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sold my 044/046 hybrid.
> 
> *But there will be a 661 there*


 
One last ditch effort to get some respect from the Husky guy eh? lol 

Just messin with ya, I hear they cut well.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 5, 2015)

There will be plenty of husky, dollies, and jreds there. I'm sure they will outnumber the stihls. I think just the cutting edge crew alone brings 50 percent of the saws.....lol


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2015)

Marshy said:


> One last ditch effort to get some respect from the Husky guy eh?


Who you callin Husky?
I mean I know I've gained some weight, but come on dude....play nice would ya!


----------



## 166 (Mar 5, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> There will be plenty of husky, dollies, and jreds there. I'm sure they will outnumber the stihls. I think just the cutting edge crew alone brings 50 percent of the saws.....lol







This is a picture from last year with all but two saws that we had out. Plus there were more that could of came out.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## nnero (Mar 5, 2015)

Hopefully I can come this year. If so Il bring:

Dolmar 6100
Dolmar 7900
Pioneer P-61


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 5, 2015)

We should have a 50 cc shootout or something like that for fun ....or a taco eating contest..lol! Looking back at all the pictures and how Steve and Jeremy documented everything it seems like it happened yesterday!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't have no 50s!!!! 

We should have a "timed cut" log, and you just state the size of your saw and if it is ported or not, and see how everything stacks up. (18-20")

Would be fun.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> We should have a 50 cc shootout or something like that for fun ....or a taco eating contest..lol! Looking back at all the pictures and how Steve and Jeremy documented everything it seems like it happened yesterday!


Sold muh 346 this week to fund my electric & fuel oil bill


----------



## 166 (Mar 5, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> We should have a 50 cc shootout or something like that for fun ....or a taco eating contest..lol! Looking back at all the pictures and how Steve and Jeremy documented everything it seems like it happened yesterday!



I didn't get to take any pictures until after some already left and all the wood was cut!

I should leave a camera out and let some of you take some pictures for me.


----------



## Rodburner04 (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeremy is making me drive, so I guess I'll be there again!


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 5, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sold muh 346 this week to fund my electric & fuel oil bill


Ooff that's gotta hurt....I can only imagine how much fuel you have gone through up there..for a while there when it was really cold I was burning a full cord every two weeks!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2015)

Rodburner04 said:


> Jeremy is making me drive, so I guess I'll be there again!


Sup homeh!
I'll drive..............your truck


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Ooff that's gotta hurt....I can only imagine how much fuel you have gone through up there..for a while there when it was really cold I was burning a full cord every two weeks!


Yeah
Sux bad. 
Between fuel oil and adding another boy to the household, chit ain't cheap.
Probably gonna have to let another STIHL go too


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2015)

What hurt the worse was a bad hot water element.
3 months straight I had an elec bill that was close to double the average, then add fuel cost on top of that.


----------



## Rodburner04 (Mar 5, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Ooff that's gotta hurt....I can only imagine how much fuel you have gone through up there..for a while there when it was really cold I was burning a full cord every two weeks!


I feel your pain. I'm burning a face a week!


Adirondackstihl said:


> Sup homeh!
> I'll drive..............your truck


No you won't! You'll have your hands full riding shotgun


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2015)

Rodburner04 said:


> No you won't! You'll have your hands full riding shotgun



You're so ghey


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 5, 2015)

50cc shoot out?????


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 5, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> 50cc shoot out?????


Yeah......I'll bring my 6mm and a box of ammo


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 5, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> 50cc shoot out?????


Or any cc.....just don't shoot mine!


----------



## gunrush128 (Mar 6, 2015)

Count me in! This is my first time attending a GTG, so I'm looking forward to meeting you all for the first time!

As far as what I'm bringing... Mastermind 550xp
Wicked Worksaw 562xp
Mastermind 372xpxt
Mastermind 288xp(hopefully... As long as it's done in time)

And maybe my grandfathers Mac 2-10 that I recently brought back to life....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike60 (Mar 6, 2015)

You guys all plan better than I can. I couldn't even begin to start a saw list 6 weeks ahead of time. With me it's never final until I'm pulling out of the driveway. 

But that pic of gunrush's 2-10 makes me think I ought to bring some old and odd stuff. I mean how many modded 372's do we need there? Hmmmm, how about nothing with a plastic fuel tank? Cutting it off where anything I bring must have a metal fuel tank gives it a slight vintage feel. Got a lot of interesting saws that would fit in that group. 

Maybe.............listen up Jeremy..............maybe............I'll even bring a Stihl. That way you can take your annual "Spike with a Stihl" picture with me holding my own saw.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 6, 2015)

spike60 said:


> Maybe.............listen up Jeremy..............maybe............I'll even bring a Stihl. That way you can take your annual "Spike with a Stihl" picture with me holding my own saw.



I have a picture of you and your STIHL


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 6, 2015)

Gunrush, looking forward to meeting you and seeing those nice saws!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2015)

Marshy said:


> One last ditch effort to get some respect from the Husky guy eh? lol
> 
> Just messin with ya, I hear they cut well.



Well, I know of one Stihl guy that likes his 395xp better than his 661 (both are ported).....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Well, I know of one Stihl fan that likes his 395xp better than his 661 (both are ported).....


You gonna make the voyage over this year Niko?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You gonna make the voyage over this year Niko?



Thanks for the thought - but my health doesn't allow me to even consider it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Thanks for the thought - but my health doesn't allow me to even consider it.


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Mar 6, 2015)

any wifi at the site? we could set up a laptop with skype if the time change is reasonable.

I'm bringing my muffler modded 2153 and maybe my 2172


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2015)

JONSSTIHL said:


> any wifi at the site? we could set up a laptop with skype if the time change is reasonable.
> 
> I'm bringing my muffler modded 2153 and maybe my 2172



My experience is that Skype eats up too much of my monthly download allowanse. I'm the opposite of an expert though, and likely am missing something.....


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Mar 6, 2015)

That's true if you don't have unlimited usage it does use up a lot. Then you get a surprise on your next bill


----------



## 166 (Mar 6, 2015)

We have fiberoptic here along with wifi! It's not very strong outside but I could adjust that.

Sprint now has 4G service here as well outside of the building.


----------



## mcobb2 (Mar 6, 2015)

I plan on making the voyage. I plan on bringing prolly the 362, 441, 661, Deere 55EV, and also I mayyyy try to get my hands on the 056 MAG II.

Mark


*Editted*


----------



## nk14zp (Mar 6, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Yeah
> Sux bad.
> Between fuel oil and adding another boy to the household, chit ain't cheap.
> Probably gonna have to let another STIHL go too


I'll give ya $50 fer that scored squeel.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2015)

spike60 said:


> ..... Hmmmm, how about nothing with a plastic fuel tank? Cutting it off where anything I bring must have a metal fuel tank gives it a slight vintage feel. Got a lot of interesting saws that would fit in that group.
> 
> ......



I have seen some exemples that tell me 162-family *heated* saws had metal tanks as late as the early-mid 1990s (at least one being a 272xpg) - so they don't have to be _that_ old!


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 6, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> I plan on making the voyage. I plan on bringing prolly the 362, 441, 661, Deere 55EV, and also I mayyyy try to get my hands on the 056 MAG II. For those that don't know, I have a Stihl Dealership here in Central New Yawwwk. I plan on coming out to the gtg with some personal saws obviously but will probably truck out some new saws, (261/461/660's if left/and 661's) then an assortment of gasket kits, piston kits yada yada. Anybody have any requests? Input is appriciated... Except from Jeremy.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Mark


where at are you located?


----------



## spike60 (Mar 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I have seen some exemples that tell me 162-family *heated* saws had metal tanks as late as the early-mid 1990s (at least one being a 272xpg) - so they don't have to be _that_ old!



Did the 162 ever come with a plastic tank? I have 2 non heated 162's and they both have metal tanks. Both saws are late 70's.


----------



## mcobb2 (Mar 6, 2015)

The metropolis of Cincinnatus, NY...


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2015)

spike60 said:


> Did the 162 ever come with a plastic tank? I have 2 non heated 162's and they both have metal tanks. Both saws are late 70's.



I have never seen evidense of a 162 with a plastic tank - as far as I know, that model was discontinued as early as 1982 or so, and replaced with the 266. At about the same time they started making the Jonsereds 630 - which was based on the 162, as you surely know.

What I don't know, is if plastic or metal was about SE or SG (heated) from the outset with the 266, or if all early ones had metal tanks......

I am inclined to think all the early 266 saws had metal tanks though, as per the 1982 user manual, the weight difference between se and sg was only .15 kg = about .3 lbs. But then, specs aren't always correct...


Btw, does anyone see something odd with the attached 1982 manual?


----------



## Marshy (Mar 6, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> I plan on making the voyage. I plan on bringing prolly the 362, 441, 661, Deere 55EV, and also I mayyyy try to get my hands on the 056 MAG II. For those that don't know, I am a Stihl Dealership here in Central New Yawwwk. I plan on coming out to the gtg with some personal saws obviously but will probably truck out some new saws, (261/461/660's if left/and 661's) then an assortment of gasket kits, piston kits yada yada. *Anybody have any requests?* Input is appriciated... Except from Jeremy.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Mark


 
Yeah, any NOS Husky stuff?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 6, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> I'll give ya $50 fer that scored squeel.


Huh?

I got some burnt up used hot water elements I'll send ya for that! I'll even ship priority mail.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 6, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Huh?
> 
> I got some burnt up used hot water elements I'll send ya for that! I'll even ship priority mail.


 I'll give $60 if they are made of platinum.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 6, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I'll give $60 if they are made of platinum.


Is zinc plated copper okay?


----------



## spike60 (Mar 6, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Yeah, any NOS Husky stuff?



What ya looking for?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Is zinc plated copper okay?



The quality of that "silver" paint doesn't bother me at all, but I can't help wondering why they did it, and still is doing it?


----------



## spike60 (Mar 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The quality of that "silver" paint doesn't bother me at all, but I can't help wondering why they did it, and still is doing it?



They got the idea from me painting all those different Jonsered top covers silver. Wait til @Cantdog and @taplinhill see a silver top 2260.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2015)

spike60 said:


> They got the idea from me painting all those different Jonsered top covers silver. Wait til @Cantdog and @taplinhill see a silver top 2260.


----------



## taplinhill (Mar 6, 2015)

spike60 said:


> They got the idea from me painting all those different Jonsered top covers silver. Wait til @Cantdog and @taplinhill see a silver top 2260.



If it was a WH I'd take one. I have no problem with "retro" themed modern machines. My modern snowmachine has a factory "retro" graphics option.


----------



## leeha (Mar 6, 2015)

Here's what i can bring.

Mcculloch Mini mac 6
Homelite 150
Sachs Dolmar 112
Lombard AP42
David Bradley AH47 motta

Bout all i got's 


Lee


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2015)

spike60 said:


> They got the idea from me painting all those different Jonsered top covers silver. Wait til @Cantdog and @taplinhill see a silver top 2260.


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 6, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> The metropolis of Cincinnatus, NY...


I've been to snow drags there...is the old bar on the corner still open?


----------



## mcobb2 (Mar 6, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I've been to snow drags there...is the old bar on the corner still open?


Hardly... Lol yeah it's open still


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 6, 2015)

Mcobb guy I work with has a collection of old stihls, 056 magII at least three and a handfull of 045's. He was at my buddy richies downstate gtg this summer. A stihl guy always loves Billy's collection. I think his smallest saw is a 046, hehehehehe


----------



## mcobb2 (Mar 6, 2015)

Invite him up!


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 6, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> Mcobb guy I work with has a collection of old stihls, 056 magII at least three and a handfull of 045's. He was at my buddy richies downstate gtg this summer. A stihl guy always loves Billy's collection. I think his smallest saw is a 046, hehehehehe


I remember a certain 045 super....holy cap that thing was a runner!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 7, 2015)

I told Billy about it, he's gonna try to make it.


----------



## Derf (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll say maybe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 166 (Mar 7, 2015)

Some vintage saws at the '12 GTG.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## nnero (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a few questions. Is there food?lol. If so does everyone bring something? Also I have a few things I was gonna put on the trading post (possibly my ms260 too), is it inappropriate to bring this stuff with me too?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 10, 2015)

nnero said:


> I have a few questions. Is there food?lol. If so does everyone bring something? Also I have a few things I was gonna put on the trading post (possibly my ms260 too), is it inappropriate to bring this stuff with me too?


There usually is some good grub to be had. Bring a dish if you wish!
And feel free to bring sale items.


----------



## boxygen (Mar 10, 2015)

I haven't seen any closeup photos of the food. What gives?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Mar 10, 2015)

boxygen said:


> I haven't seen any closeup photos of the food. What gives?


Everyone is too busy eating to take pictures!


----------



## nnero (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm getting more excited haha. How long does this shindig usually last?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 10, 2015)

nnero said:


> I'm getting more excited haha. How long does this shindig usually last?


Not long enough!

Usually start makin noise @ 8:00 am.
They do have neighbors.
I've always left around 3:00-4:00 to be home at a decent hour to rest up and go back to work the next day.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 10, 2015)

I think the official start was 10, but people get there early & help set up, etc. It is a good time!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 10, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I think the official start was 10



You were late.....and left early if I remember?


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, last year I had to leave early, I won't this year, but it is a long trip so 10 may be a good start time.

I still enjoyed the heck out of it.


----------



## 166 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'd say between 10 and 2 is the busiest. But some will be here as early as 7 and here till 4 or so.


----------



## 166 (Mar 10, 2015)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Everyone is too busy eating to take pictures!



What does everyone want for lunch at this shindig?
I missed it last year!

I didn't even get any pictures until after lunch last year.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 10, 2015)

166 said:


> What does everyone want for lunch at this shindig?
> I missed it last year!
> 
> I didn't even get any pictures until after lunch last year.


I might have some lunch pics


----------



## mcobb2 (Mar 11, 2015)

166 said:


> What does everyone want for lunch at this shindig?
> I missed it last year!
> 
> I didn't even get any pictures until after lunch last year.


Bar oil flavored sawdust... and maybe Stihl Candy, AdkStihl understands...


----------



## Derf (Mar 11, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> Mcobb guy I work with has a collection of old stihls, 056 magII at least three and a handfull of 045's. He was at my buddy richies downstate gtg this summer. A stihl guy always loves Billy's collection. I think his smallest saw is a 046, hehehehehe


Since I'm in lower NY, can anyone shed some info on a "Downstate NY GTG"? Driving up to Albany and back in a day is a hike, unfortunately, for me. 




Adirondackstihl said:


>





Adirondackstihl said:


>


Beautiful 797!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 11, 2015)

Derf said:


> Driving up to Albany and back in a day is a hike,



You from Queens or something?


----------



## mikey517 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm gonna try to make it from Jersey. Straight shot up the NYThru Way for me....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 12, 2015)

I might leave my saws at home


----------



## CTYank (Mar 12, 2015)

Derf said:


> Since I'm in lower NY, can anyone shed some info on a "Downstate NY GTG"? Driving up to Albany and back in a day is a hike, unfortunately, for me.



Ain't any short stroll for me either, being right next to Port Chester, but well worth it.

If y'er looking for a shared ride, and are bringing no more than a couple saws, we could negotiate that. (6' p/u bed.)

I catch 684 at Ex. 3 (NY 22) and take that to 84 W to the Taconic. Keeps me awake. Meeting possible down south, then _you _could sleep. Do you snore loudly?

PM me for further stuff, if interested.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeremy, what do you mean leave your saws home???? What, U think this is a knitting party???

I'm gonna tell Christine!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 12, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Jeremy, what do you mean leave your saws home???? What, U think this is a knitting party???
> 
> I'm gonna tell Christine!


She longer lives with me.
She stays with Rodburner04 now


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 12, 2015)

OK, Just a little in shock ... I'll get over it, but you were also gonna bring other nice stuff???


----------



## nk14zp (Mar 12, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I might leave my saws at home


Might save you some embarrassment.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 12, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> Might save you some embarrassment.


You are correct sir!


----------



## Rodburner04 (Mar 12, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> She longer lives with me.
> She stays with Rodburner04 now


View attachment 411349


----------



## Derf (Mar 13, 2015)

CTYank said:


> Ain't any short stroll for me either, being right next to Port Chester, but well worth it.
> 
> If y'er looking for a shared ride, and are bringing no more than a couple saws, we could negotiate that. (6' p/u bed.)
> 
> ...



Thanks, I don't snore but I'm more concerned about my dog in the car for 6 hours in a day. I don't want to leave her alone all day either, hence wondering about anything closer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taplinhill (Mar 13, 2015)

Derf said:


> Thanks, I don't snore but I'm more concerned about my dog in the car for 6 hours in a day. I don't want to leave her alone all day either, hence wondering about anything closer.



Look for spike60's GTG in the fall.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 13, 2015)

And if Rich holds the summer GTG again, that is even closer (near Middletown).


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 13, 2015)

I might have a 50cc saw to bring.....


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 14, 2015)

Brett has been working on a stock appearing 5 cube. Runs pretty good. 

5 cube stock appearing Stihl 460:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 14, 2015)

Brett's 028 is one wicked 3cube saw......... breathes fire and destruction of all wood in its way.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 14, 2015)

You gonna bring something that runs Matt? Maybe a STIHL?


Just messin with ya homie


----------



## Derf (Mar 14, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Brett has been working on a stock appearing 5 cube. Runs pretty good.
> 
> 5 cube stock appearing Stihl 460:




Is that balsa wood, or bass wood? lol

Damn that was fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 14, 2015)

16 inch poplar


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 14, 2015)

Something in the 5 cube range in orange








.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 14, 2015)

A sa 4 cube saw.








.


----------



## 166 (Mar 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I might have a 50cc saw to bring.....



Do you have to wear your chef's hat when working on this saw?


----------



## 166 (Mar 14, 2015)

J.Walker said:


> Something in the 5 cube range in orange
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many saws you gonna bring?

Have you used that 120Si much?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 14, 2015)

166 said:


> Do you have to wear your chef's hat when working on this saw?


It is the preferred method


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 14, 2015)

How about a sa 2 cube saw.











.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 14, 2015)

Herdy da mer mer bork bork


----------



## 166 (Mar 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Herdy da mer mer bork bork


Är det en Mahle kolv?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 14, 2015)

166 said:


> Är det en Mahle kolv?


Yes it is


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 14, 2015)

166 said:


> How many saws you gonna bring?
> 
> Have you used that 120Si much?



I have run the 120Si a few times and thanks for the new air filter. 

Saws, well been on the 346/2153 kick this year. I'm a saw ho what can I say........


.


----------



## 166 (Mar 14, 2015)

> I have run the 120Si a few times and thanks for the new air filter.
> 
> Saws, well been on the 346/2153 kick this year. I'm a saw ho what can I say........


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 14, 2015)

166 said:


> Är det en Mahle kolv?


Hoffe es lauft so gut wie eine STIHL


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You from Queens or something?


Hey I'm from Queens.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 14, 2015)

J.Walker said:


> I have run the 120Si a few times and thanks for the new air filter.
> 
> Saws, well been on the 346/2153 kick this year. I'm a saw ho what can I say........
> 
> ...


Bring the 560, I miss it.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 14, 2015)

A sa 3 cube 346 old edition.







.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 14, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Bring the 560, I miss it.



The 560xp is a great saw! Hard not to run it all the time.






.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 14, 2015)

Well got my permission slip ok'd by thewife today, so I'll be spending the birthday with ya wild boys


----------



## 166 (Mar 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Nice Rancher! Is that the saw that piston goes to?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 14, 2015)

166 said:


> Nice Rancher! Is that the saw that piston goes to?


Perhaps


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 14, 2015)

Matt, any progress on that 262???


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 14, 2015)

Can't get the oil pump off/ figured out. Other seal is in, kinda gave up on it. Last three weeks were 70 hrs 64 hrs and took it easy 60 hrs. Too tired and have two good runningb saws, so its not exactly priorety, maybe I'll bring it so Bob can show me how its done.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 14, 2015)

Anybody else notice, you can own a [email protected] load of saws but you always grabthe same two to do work.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 14, 2015)

I use all mine, just try and figure which one is best for what I have to do.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 15, 2015)

if I didn't know better...that is some sort of nitro/nuclear thing that you are using reinforcing wire around it to hold it together? ill keep that idea in the future


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


I got one of those homolites. Mine has a Harley exhaust on it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 15, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I got one of those homolites. Mine has a Harley exhaust on it.



This is what I call a Homovarna


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 15, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> if I didn't know better...that is some sort of nitro/nuclear thing that you are using reinforcing wire around it to hold it together? ill keep that idea in the future



Ssshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 15, 2015)

I should bring my homolite and fill it with some of Brett's hot fuel set the throttle lock and walk away.....


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 15, 2015)

A early pair of 262's.







.


----------



## 166 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 16, 2015)

166 said:


>




I hear Phil at the end


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 16, 2015)

For all you STIHL guys.....


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 16, 2015)

And everyone thinks I'm Bad!!!!

I love the 044s, but they must have had some helium in the cylinder when they weighted that one!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 16, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> For all you STIHL guys.....


Oh how the times have changed[emoji6]


----------



## 166 (Mar 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I hear Phil at the end



Just listened to it closer.
Domino's: Runs better without his shirt stuck in it
Phil: He's not as happy but the saw ran good


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 18, 2015)

I marked my calendar. The Cutting Edge guys always put on a great GTG.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 18, 2015)

Hugenpoet said:


> I marked my calendar. The Cutting Edge guys always put on a great GTG.


Damn straight


----------



## leeha (Mar 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Damn straight




Ya, What he said.



Lee


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 18, 2015)

Hugenpoet said:


> I marked my calendar. The Cutting Edge guys always put on a great GTG.


Yep...Steve and Scott put on a great show..they truly are some good Ole boys!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 18, 2015)

That bikesaw was a tinker toy compared to the new one he built. 

These saws are very angry...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 18, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> That bikesaw was a tinker toy compared to the new one he built.
> 
> These saws are very angry...



Is that Spidermans saw?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 18, 2015)

Spiderbretts.......


----------



## nk14zp (Mar 19, 2015)

They look kinda bulky to notch a tree with.


----------



## taplinhill (Mar 19, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> They look kinda bulky to notch a tree with.



You just have to start them up and rev 'em a little. The trees just fall over.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah sideways balance isn't a strong point.


----------



## nk14zp (Mar 19, 2015)

taplinhill said:


> You just have to start them up and rev 'em a little. The trees just fall over.


So it's the same as a husky then?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 19, 2015)

So I know its early but any idea what there might be for wood?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bring your husky and we can race...... Lol j/k


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 19, 2015)

Never seen before....2013 GTG pics


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sweet pictures. Brings back some memories


----------



## nk14zp (Mar 19, 2015)

Will there be power available?



























I could bring my squeel killer.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 19, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> Will there be power available?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Husky guys always trying to find power.......lol


----------



## nk14zp (Mar 19, 2015)

My remy squeel killer needs 110.


----------



## nk14zp (Mar 19, 2015)

But if I could make it I do have a ported 2095/4 I could throw together.


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 19, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> Will there be power available?
> 
> How much power do you want us to bring?
> 
> ...


----------



## leeha (Mar 19, 2015)

I usually bring alot of power. 


Lee


----------



## 166 (Mar 19, 2015)

Got one of these out here. Or maybe a 4800 watt.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 20, 2015)

I can bring my drill so we can do muffler mods


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 20, 2015)

I got a small Honda inverter 2000 I believe.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 20, 2015)

Or we could just hook that little Remington up to the ignition on one of Lee's Macs?


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 20, 2015)

might be able to make if I you guys will let me .... Ill bring this if the roads are clean of salt trunk is big enough for 5 saws and a cooler


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 20, 2015)

Very nice, that is an early one, a good friend of mine has a 69.

I was going to ask if that is a 66, and I see it is!!!!

Nice car list, wish I still owned what I used to, and wish I bought others that I almost did, but you can't do it all.

Hope it works out, would like to see it/you there.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm going to try to make it! A GTG sounds like a lot of fun!! About 3-1/2 hour drive for me from CT. Don't let me run or see any ported saws though... It might get me in trouble.[emoji23]


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Mar 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Too bad he won't be there. I would have liked to meet him...[emoji20]


----------



## Paragon Builder (Mar 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Too bad he won't be there. I would have liked to meet him...[emoji20]


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 22, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> Too bad he won't be there. I would have liked to meet him...[emoji20]


Ohh he will be there I guarantee that.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 22, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Ohh he will be there I guarantee that.


Yessir!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 22, 2015)

I have an issue with these GTG's.....


Every time I go to one there's nothing but a bunch of men.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 22, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I have an issue with these GTG's.....
> 
> 
> Every time I go to one there's nothing but a bunch of men.


I was going to bring my wife but I didn't want to piss Brett off.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 22, 2015)

Chucker, you can bring some women.


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 22, 2015)

Yea....I can't bring my wife to these...she will wonder why my bar is so short compared to the others


----------



## Paragon Builder (Mar 22, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Yea....I can't bring my wife to these...she will wonder why my bar is so short compared to the others


Yup, you need to get a piltz saw.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 22, 2015)

Chuckr.....bring your sis along!!


----------



## Rodburner04 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm bringing a woman, a woman named Christine that is.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 23, 2015)

Rodburner04 said:


> I'm bringing a woman, and woman named Christine that is.


----------



## Rodburner04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Don't be sad. I'll still let you play with her.


----------



## Rodburner04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Here ya go Jeremy.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 23, 2015)

I built both them mofos


----------



## nk14zp (Mar 23, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I have an issue with these GTG's.....
> 
> 
> Every time I go to one there's nothing but a bunch of men.


Huskystihl doesn't make it to any?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 23, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> Huskystihl doesn't make it to any?


That's phunnee chit right there!!!

If he showed up, he'd have to bring his wife to start his saws.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 23, 2015)

1st start up since complete rebuild.
Idle is high in the video. I gave her a tad more fuel on the L and she settled down nicely.
Everybody..... Meet Wally


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 23, 2015)

I was going to mention something about Christine maybe being there also, but I was afraid Chucker would get all exited!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 23, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I was going to mention something about Christine maybe being there also, but I was afraid Chucker would get all exited!


He's ghey.
He doesn't even like boobs


----------



## boxygen (Mar 24, 2015)

Wally seems like a nice fella.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 25, 2015)

Just did the mapquest about 2 and a 1/2 hours from me. Dont know if my girl will make it . But she likes playing with the saws.


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 25, 2015)

I am about 4.5 hours away ............. and would love to make the trip, just don't think I can make the time for it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 25, 2015)

SS396driver said:


> Just did the mapquest about 2 and a 1/2 hours from me. Dont know if my girl will make it . But she likes playing with the saws.


2hr 25min


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 25, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 2hr 25min



3 if I take the velle .. gets about 8 mpg


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 25, 2015)

3.5 hours if I drive. 2 hours if Brett drives


----------



## Rodburner04 (Mar 25, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 2hr 25min


Maybe with you driving. The GMC will be runnin' hot, even with a load of pine behind it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 25, 2015)

Rodburner04 said:


> Maybe with you driving. The GMC will be runnin' hot, even with a load of pine behind it.


Okay Brett


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 25, 2015)

I think I drive like Bret!!! I love the classics, but appreciate the FI and OD on the new one. I'll get in the low 20s doing about 80, Radar Detector is hard wired to go on & off with the engine.


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 25, 2015)

Well.......a bad rep is better than no rep!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 25, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Well.......a bad rep is better than no rep!


Tuck your shirt in Brett


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 25, 2015)

Six hours for me but if Brett picked me up I'd say two and a half!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 25, 2015)

J.Walker said:


> Six hours for me but if Brett picked me up I'd say two and a half!


As long as he kept his shirt outta the intake


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 25, 2015)

That does it ! I'm gonna ware spandex and yoga pants this year! Gonna look like a busted can of biscuits but at least there won't mishaps....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 25, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> That does it ! I'm gonna ware spandex and yoga pants this year! Gonna look like a busted can of biscuits but at least there won't mishaps....


Can't wait!!!
So hawt right meow!


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 26, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I think I drive like Bret!!! I love the classics, but appreciate the FI and OD on the new one. I'll get in the low 20s doing about 80, Radar Detector is hard wired to go on & off with the engine.



With this weather I most likely will be driving the Dodge. I have a 100 yards of mud that used to be a gravel driveway , the main rd looks like a dirt road because they have to use mostly sand and dirt with very little salt on it because of the NYcity drinking water .. Might make it with the Chevelle to Spike60's GTG as he is about 30 minutes from my house.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 26, 2015)

SS396driver said:


> *With this weather* I most likely will be driving the Dodge. I have a 100 yards of mud that used to be a gravel driveway , the main rd looks like a dirt road because they have to use mostly sand and dirt with very little salt on it because of the NYcity drinking water .. Might make it with the Chevelle to Spike60's GTG as he is about 30 minutes from my house.


You are a month early, aren't you?


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 27, 2015)

396, Where are you located???


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 27, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> You are a month early, aren't you?



They don't sweep the roads here . If we don't get lots of rain it just sits on the roads . There have been times where I couldn't ride the bicycle or motorcycles till may . I like living here but sometimes its a pain and its not uncommon to have snow in April.



MustangMike said:


> 396, Where are you located???



Near the Rondout reservoir . Close to Spike60 ... Had sleet here this morning again. My house is in a higher elevation at the base there is very little snow on the ground . My place is still white with mounds from plowing.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 27, 2015)

But on a positive note my girlfriend and I are going to Puerto Vallarta the 13th to the 19th of April. Will be nice and tan for the GTG


EDIT: Agent found a better deal for us just before she booked the trip .Now we are going to the Viva Wyndam Tangerine Dominican Republic.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 27, 2015)

I live in Brewster, but have 50 acres near Hancock, and for years I hunted out of Margaretville (my Uncle was there). I always like going to "Rifle County", and there used to be a lot less of it in NY.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't need to go far for rifle Just sit on my deck..lol . Have 8 apple trees and several oaks I set up near the barn


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 27, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I live in Brewster, but have 50 acres near Hancock, and for years I hunted out of Margaretville (my Uncle was there). I always like going to "Rifle County", and there used to be a lot less of it in NY.



Mom lives in Carmel .


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey, if your down visiting taking in a local car show, let me know.


----------



## leeha (Mar 27, 2015)

SS396driver said:


> They don't sweep the roads here . If we don't get lots of rain it just sits on the roads . There have been times where I couldn't ride the bicycle or motorcycles till may . I like living here but sometimes its a pain and its not uncommon to have snow in April.
> 
> I with ya, It'll be awhile before my Mustang hits the road.
> Don't need to sand blast the car. Roads won't be good enough
> ...


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 27, 2015)

I go to the Cruise night at the rt 52 shoprite on saturdays occasionally duringthe summer


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 27, 2015)

leeha said:


> I with ya, It'll be awhile before my Mustang hits the road.
> Don't need to sand blast the car. Roads won't be good enough
> till maybe May. We have some serious sand on em now. Had
> a tough winter here.
> ...



Ya rough here too. I am always up in your neck of the woods just to ride the motorcycles and such. Did a 5 state 1100 miler last July. Went to Provincetown ,friend has a house on the corner of kendall and commercial then stayed in Salem a few nights . Then headed to NH then west to rt7 south to Stockbridge. Had to stay just south of there severe thunderstorm


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## spike60 (Mar 27, 2015)

SS396driver said:


> Then headed to NH then west to rt7 south to Stockbridge. Had to stay just south of there severe thunderstorm



You were awful close to the Great Barrington Brewery, which is a great place to wait out a storm. Great beer and great food. That joint is always packed. One of my favorite stops.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 27, 2015)

spike60 said:


> You were awful close to the Great Barrington Brewery, which is a great place to wait out a storm. Great beer and great food. That joint is always packed. One of my favorite stops.



Stayed in a nice little hotel with several other bikers


----------



## Rodburner04 (Mar 28, 2015)

As promised, here's a couple sticks of cookie dough for the GTG.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 28, 2015)

Rodburner04 said:


> As promised, here's a couple sticks of cookie dough for the GTG.




Sorry I missed it Buddy.
Ida been in the way any how


----------



## Rodburner04 (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Rodburner04 (Mar 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sorry I missed it Buddy.
> Ida been in the way any how


No worries. You can come help me load them on the trailer.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 28, 2015)

Rodburner04 said:


> No worries. You can come help me load them on the trailer.


Will do


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 28, 2015)

Can you find something that's more rotten? I like my saws to look fast.


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 28, 2015)

Not even that Black Locust slowed down your saws!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Not even that Black Locust slowed down your saws!


Oh stop it


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 28, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Can you find something that's more rotten? I like my saws to look fast.


I'll put my chain on backwards for ya


----------



## Rodburner04 (Mar 28, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Can you find something that's more rotten? I like my saws to look fast.


I have a pile of pine, spruce and some cedar that's been sitting for about 7 years. Some 8-10 ft lengths. I'll bring some of that for your hot rods!


----------



## jimdad07 (Mar 29, 2015)

I plan on going. Think I'll bring the 9010, my mild ported 120si, probably the SD117 I just got going, my 6400 and hopefully a 371xp I've been building. Should be a good time, might bring my wife's little brother too.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 30, 2015)

I think I might have just acquired a gear drive for the fun..........


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 30, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I think I might have just acquired a gear drive for the fun..........


Oh......!


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 30, 2015)

Must be one of those rare gear drive wildthings


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 30, 2015)

Probably Brett.

I'm bringin a clamshell too. If I can build it in time.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 31, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Must be one of those rare gear drive wildthings


Jealousy is a *****


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 31, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Jealousy is a *****


Pizza?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah I'm not sure why it won't show ***** on mine.


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 31, 2015)

I like*******pizzaYa


----------



## Derf (Apr 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I live in Brewster, but have 50 acres near Hancock, and for years I hunted out of Margaretville (my Uncle was there). I always like going to "Rifle County", and there used to be a lot less of it in NY.



My uncle has an old farmland (not in use) of about 18 acres up near Hancock, half way to Roscoe but further south towards the PA border. We call it "the country house" because it is so remote. When we would go up there, seems like there is literally nothing to do but just sit around the house because there is no nearby town with anything to do. Not sure what people do around there for jobs. My uncle has talked about leaving it to me and my brothers, but none of us really want to pay for upkeep or taxes on the place when we don't have much use for it. OTOH, my dad thinks we'd be fools to get rid of it too quickly. About the ONLY thing that I can think of is making it a hunting cabin, but neither of us are hunters. What do you do with your 50 acres near Hancock?


----------



## Marshy (Apr 3, 2015)

Enjoy the outdoors, thats about it not much else out there. Big river nearby to canoe down and fish from. Nice reservoir to go boating on. Lots of State Land. Otherwise its just pot holes and cow farts.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 3, 2015)

Derf, if you are selling it, let me know.

Ours is mainly used for hunting, but also hiking, enjoying the views, almost camping out, and we have gone fishing from there. Some of my neighbors (who don't hunt) run quads.

It is also nice to have a place to target shoot w/o any restrictions.

We built a "lifeguard stand" 12' high on a 6' high rock to take in the views, here are some pics w/MechanicMatt and his daughter a few years back.

This is from June 2010 from the back of my property, looking at the Cannonsville Reservoir and the Rte 10 bridge (w&w/o telephoto).


----------



## Ironworker (Apr 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Derf, if you are selling it, let me know.
> 
> Ours is mainly used for hunting, but also hiking, enjoying the views, almost camping out, and we have gone fishing from there. Some of my neighbors (who don't hunt) run quads.
> 
> ...


Man do I love the Catskills.


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 3, 2015)

It's Tug Hill and the Daks up here for me. I grew up on the hill, right on the edge. Man winters were hell up there.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 3, 2015)

My cousins on the Farm near Utica used to talk about having to exit the house from the upstairs windows because the snow had drifted against the front of the house. Cold, snowy, and WINDY!

I'd come back in from hunting in the AM, my face all wind burned, and my Aunt would have her home made beef barley soup (made from the garden veggies) all warmed up and waiting ... there was nothing better!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2015)

Real Adirondacks! 
Lol


----------



## johnny5ny (Apr 3, 2015)

Are you allowed to come if you have a handlebar moustache?
What if you only have one "nice" saw and a bunch of junk? 
I'm right down the road


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Real Adirondacks!
> Lol


We like the Five Ponds Wilderness area along with the Cranberry Lake Wild Forest. Launch in Wannakeena and paddle around the backside to Dead Creek Flow good fishing and hunting out there, plus in November there's not many people around. You must live around Keene Valley.


----------



## Derf (Apr 3, 2015)

I always think of this comic when I see some guy posing over a dead animal he just shot...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 3, 2015)

jimdad07 said:


> We like the Five Ponds Wilderness area along with the Cranberry Lake Wild Forest. Launch in Wannakeena and paddle around the backside to Dead Creek Flow good fishing and hunting out there, plus in November there's not many people around. You must live around Keene Valley.


Clinton/Franklin County.

Have camps in the Paul Smiths area


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Clinton/Franklin County.
> 
> Have camps in the Paul Smiths area


I'm in Jefferson county, grew up in Lewis county. I used to spend a little time at Upper St. Regis Lake, great pike fishing there. We might have to meet in the middle sometime for hunting season. Lots of room in the Daks.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 4, 2015)

That is an awesome Buck Jeremy!


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 4, 2015)

Hmm mm ......cranberry lake.....ralpies....cranberry lake inn...windfall house....had a lot of good times up there


----------



## Rodburner04 (Apr 4, 2015)

Cookie dough is loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Rodburner04 (Apr 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Real Adirondacks!
> Lol


Jeremy, that's not your deer!!


----------



## mikey517 (Apr 5, 2015)

I need some clarification on the date; It's posted as April 26th, 2015. That is a SUNDAY. Is that correct, this GTG is on a SUNDAY? For the life of me, I thought I read somewhere it was on Saturday...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 5, 2015)

Due to business hours, this GTG will always be held on SUNDAY.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 5, 2015)

They should make it the last Sunday in April every year, that way we all know when it is coming (and it is always after tax season)!


----------



## mikey517 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies...

I just made the assumption it was a Saturday...

and, when one assumes.....


----------



## 166 (Apr 5, 2015)

The GTG has been on a Saturday a couple times combined with an open house.

Here are 3/4 of the pictures I took at the 2009 GTG!


----------



## 166 (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's the 2010 GTG / Open house which was held on a Saturday as well. There was too much going on between the open house and the GTG.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 5, 2015)

I recognize some faces. Most of them actually.
Who's the chic in the tight jeans carrying a saw


----------



## showrguy (Apr 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I recognize some faces. Most of them actually.
> Who's the chic in the tight jeans carrying a saw


That's what I was just thinking,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Well,,,, sort of...lol


----------



## Marshy (Apr 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I recognize some faces. Most of them actually.
> Who's the chic in the tight jeans carrying a saw


 Nice.... er saw.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 8, 2015)

It is a Stihl!


----------



## Marshy (Apr 8, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> It is a Stihl!


I know, I feel so ashamed. She looks like she needs some chaps... only half chaps though, not the full ones.


----------



## johnny5ny (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## MustangMike (Apr 8, 2015)

Marshy, are you going? Gonna bring that big 285?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Marshy (Apr 8, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Marshy, are you going? Gonna bring that big 285?


 
Doubtful. Been wotking night shift, 6 12's going on 4 weeks now and might spill into a 5th week. My wife wouldnt be too impressed if I asked for a personal day to go play with chainsaws 170 miles away.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 8, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Doubtful. Been wotking night shift, 6 12's going on 4 weeks now and might spill into a 5th week. My wife wouldnt be too impressed if I asked for a personal day to go play with chainsaws 170 miles away.



Aww,,, Cummmm on,,,, Grow a set !!!!!!!


----------



## Marshy (Apr 8, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Aww,,, Cummmm on,,,, Grow a set !!!!!!!


 I did, then they were place in a velvet sack and given to my wife at marriage.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 8, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I did, then they were place in a velvet sack and given to my wife at marriage.


I get it..
Your workin 6/12's, and just barely providing for the family..
You can't mark a day off to go have a lil fun with the boys..
I get it.........She needs 1 more pair of shoes, or, 1 more purse ????
Did I hit the nail on the head ???? lol


----------



## Marshy (Apr 9, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I get it..
> Your workin 6/12's, and just barely providing for the family..
> You can't mark a day off to go have a lil fun with the boys..
> I get it.........She needs 1 more pair of shoes, or, 1 more purse ????
> Did I hit the nail on the head ???? lol


 Lol no. My kids are young and I havent seen much of them on the last 4 weeks. My oldest turn 3 on 5/2. I need to cut my firewood for this coming winter preferably before the bugs come out, burry field tile in my field and get power and water to my barn. If it was located closer I would be there.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 9, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Lol no. My kids are young and I havent seen much of them on the last 4 weeks. My oldest turn 3 on 5/2. I need to cut my firewood for this coming winter preferably before the bugs come out, burry field tile in my field and get power and water to my barn. If it was located closer I would be there.


lol...Money aint everything in life Marshy..............It's the little things that really matter.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good night...........(tuck them kids in)


----------



## Marshy (Apr 9, 2015)

Paid OT like this only comes around once a year for me. Last year it was nearly 7 weeks of it, this year it might be 5 weeks. Timing and distance is not in my favor for this event. If someone holds one in the fall I stand a better chance of making it. I'll likely meet up with the Spencer Paving crew again this fall.


----------



## Rodburner04 (Apr 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Boy I'm pretty.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 12, 2015)

Rodburner04 said:


> Boy I'm pretty.


Pretty retarded


----------



## Rodburner04 (Apr 12, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Pretty retarded


I got the autographed picture, not you!! I win.


----------



## 166 (Apr 12, 2015)

Finally drying up out there so we can get some logs sorted. Have more wood coming in the next week or so.




Pics from a couple weeks ago


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 13, 2015)

I see that big knarly piece in the back is still there.....might half to put the big bar on muh 028!


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 13, 2015)

Bret, looks like my neighbor is coming up with me, U gonna have those 660s there? They R impressive!


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 13, 2015)

Yea they will be there....but I got a 064 you gotta try...hehheh


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 13, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Yea they will be there....but I got a 064 you gotta try...hehheh



That the one with the plug wire comin out the top?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 13, 2015)

Rodburner04 said:


> I got the autographed picture, not you!! I win.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking forward to it Bret.

This stupid site was down for a while! Very frustrating!


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That the one with the plug wire comin out the top?


Nope....just a plain 064. Hehheh


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 13, 2015)

Jeremy told me he is gonna test the fuel for Nitros!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 13, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Jeremy told me he is gonna test the fuel for Nitros!


Sure!
Unfortunately my nitro 066 won't be ready in 2 weeks, but I have a few Pullons we can test it in


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 13, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Jeremy told me he is gonna test the fuel for Nitros!


Nope no nitro....e85 at 70-1...only the best for my saws!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 13, 2015)

Brett Nitro.......nah never. Everybody knows you can't run that stuff in a saw.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 14, 2015)

You Guys, are jus havin too much fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 16, 2015)

I will be there , can't wait


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 16, 2015)

this GTG seems like a go, although i have many saws, none are anything past a MM. still allowed? & learn at the show with my son? maybe return next year with something sweet to play with?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. It'll be good to run stock saws next to the ported ones. Just remember, there is no turning back. If you don't have CAD yet, you will after next Sunday!


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 16, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> I'm in the same boat. It'll be good to run stock saws next to the ported ones. Just remember, there is no turning back. If you don't have CAD yet, you will after next Sunday!



Oh I've got it alright. my count of saws is nearing the 20's


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks like it's time to buy some porting tools, or start sending saws out!


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 16, 2015)

I'd love to learn to port! Or even send out something. But preferably I'd want to pick up a really nice saw (brand new of course) and after playin with it, ship her out to see the difference. Hence attending this, maybe I'll get a chance to run a port job to see exactly which saw I pop wood over 

Maybe the Wildthang will be the first to ship!


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 16, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Who: You
> What: GTG
> When: April 26th
> Where:
> ...


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 16, 2015)

Does any one bring saws to sell? I have a ton that I could bring . Any thoughts?


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 16, 2015)

I was thinkin the same, I'm sure others would consider buying. Excellent opportunity to test run before purchase


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 16, 2015)

Husky Saws Iam bringing to have fun with . 2-3120, 181e,281,380,480,2100,2101,266,353 ported myself.


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 16, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> I was thinkin the same, I'm sure others would consider buying. Excellent opportunity to test run before purchase


Iam always looking myself for saws to ad to collection. I have a ton of vintage saws / parts saws I could bring


----------



## spike60 (Apr 16, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> this GTG seems like a go, although i have many saws, none are anything past a MM. still allowed? & learn at the show with my son? maybe return next year with something sweet to play with?



Don't be thinking that way. This GTG is about more than just ported saws, so bring whatever you got. I may not bring any ported stuff at all. I mean how many worked 372's and such do we need to have there? I'm more interested in seeing saws that I don't see every day. I might just go off in a different direction and bring some older oddball saws; the "heavy metal" saws. Maybe a project or two to sort out. 

As far as porting yourself goes, a lot can be gained with basic tools by anyone who can rebuild a saw, and some sharing of ideas with guys would be both fun and helpful. Granted, if you want to go all the way to the top, then you have to send it out to the pros; the guys that I refer to as the "big leagues". But, AAA ball is pretty good too, and you'd be surprised at what you can do yourself.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 16, 2015)

Last year I went (was my first GTG) with 2 saws, both stock. This year I will be there with 4 saws, 3 of them ported. And that is how it goes!!!

Very informal, very fun, sellin & tradin, it is all good.


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 16, 2015)

spike60 said:


> Don't be thinking that way. This GTG is about more than just ported saws, so bring whatever you got. I may not bring any ported stuff at all. I mean how many worked 372's and such do we need to have there? I'm more interested in seeing saws that I don't see every day. I might just go off in a different direction and bring some older oddball saws; the "heavy metal" saws. Maybe a project or two to sort out.
> 
> As far as porting yourself goes, a lot can be gained with basic tools by anyone who can rebuild a saw, and some sharing of ideas with guys would be both fun and helpful. Granted, if you want to go all the way to the top, then you have to send it out to the pros; the guys that I refer to as the "big leagues". But, AAA ball is pretty good too, and you'd be surprised at what you can do yourself.


spike 60 ,I was just down your way on my bike.your not far at all from me.I have a couple odd balls I might bring if I can get them up in running in time .I love the older saws ,40s-60s


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 16, 2015)

I do have an older Stihl 045 that I was considering to make a project out of, maybe someone else can make use of it. I'd damn near trade that and a couple other project parts/saws to get a 261/262xp goin with a 262 P&C. Maybe the cylinder can be saved but I'll let the pros decide that. 

Anyone gonna have a 262 up and running? Maybe even ported? Funny thing is, it's my favorite saw even though I've never run it. Yet anyway haha!


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 16, 2015)

jwteamp said:


> Husky Saws Iam bringing to have fun with . 2-3120, 181e,281,380,480,2100,2101,266,353 ported myself.



No 262xp? Dyin to run one to see what the fuss is about and mine won't be up and runnin till I get the parts


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 16, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> No 262xp? Dyin to run one to see what the fuss is about and mine won't be up and runnin till I get the parts


Not yet anyway lol


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 16, 2015)

Well by next years gtg I'll def have mine up and goin, hopefully masterminded


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Apr 16, 2015)

anyone have suggestion for the route from the canadian border. 

last time I went in 2013 I took the 87 all the way down but this time I'm thinking I will try the 89 then rte 7 then 22a then 23 then 40 then rte 29. any locals know a reason not to take that route. Google maps has 30 miles less but the same travel time. Any of those roads dirt??


since we are talking swap meet, I have an stihl 021 (my first saw) with low compression scored cylinder I need to get rid of. it has a slightly used 16 " bar .325 .063 gauge and new crank seals comes with three chains one RM safety, one RM and an RS


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a 266 project saw and a VERY clean 032. Just needs your typical fuel system rebuild I'm sure.
If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll bring them


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 16, 2015)

JONSSTIHL said:


> anyone have suggestion for the route from the canadian border.
> 
> last time I went in 2013 I took the 87 all the way down but this time I'm thinking I will try the 89 then rte 7 then 22a then 23 then 40 then rte 29. any locals know a reason not to take that route. Google maps has 30 miles less but the same travel time. Any of those roads dirt??
> 
> ...


87 is the quickest


----------



## spike60 (Apr 16, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> I do have an older Stihl 045 that I was considering to make a project out of, maybe someone else can make use of it. I'd damn near trade that and a couple other project parts/saws to get a 261/262xp goin with a 262 P&C. Maybe the cylinder can be saved but I'll let the pros decide that.
> 
> Anyone gonna have a 262 up and running? Maybe even ported? Funny thing is, it's my favorite saw even though I've never run it. Yet anyway haha!



I've got a few 262's if no one else has one there. You really got to try and make that cylinder work. OEM 262 kits are NLA from Husky. Aftermarket kits are iffy, and they usually don't run like a real 262 without a lot of work.


----------



## 166 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 16, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I have a 266 project saw and a VERY clean 032. Just needs your typical fuel system rebuild I'm sure.
> If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll bring them



How does a husq 266 compare to a 262xp? Just wondering.. Out of work due to a medical issue so money's tight until I figure out which way I'm going (released to work or full disability) so I won't be buyin anymore toys, not that I don't want to, just a waiting game right now so I ask in curiosity..


----------



## spike60 (Apr 16, 2015)

That'll be about right for me Steve, but you better get some more for the rest of the guys.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 16, 2015)

spike60 said:


> I've got a few 262's if no one else has one there. You really got to try and make that cylinder work. OEM 262 kits are NLA from Husky. Aftermarket kits are iffy, and they usually don't run like a real 262 without a lot of work.



I've read a lot about a Meteor Kit, no good huh? It was a 261 but upon disassembly I found a flat top piston so someone did some upgrades. My guess is it was straight gassed afterwards by the second owner


----------



## 166 (Apr 16, 2015)

spike60 said:


> That'll be about right for me Steve, but you better get some more for the rest of the guys.



Should have wood coming from 3 more sources!

So what do you think of yesterday's news?


----------



## spike60 (Apr 16, 2015)

166 said:


> So what do you think of yesterday's news?



Spoke to PD about it. Guy is from just across the river in Dutchess Co. New to this part of the biz. Former landscaper. Not sure if the territories are getting redrawn or not.

Now, everyone reading this is wondering "What the heck are those two guys talking about?"


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 16, 2015)

You mean your not talk in about that there new bar down on the corner across the street by the river?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds like a new dealership goin in somewhere.......


----------



## 166 (Apr 16, 2015)

spike60 said:


> Spoke to PD about it. Guy is from just across the river in Dutchess Co. New to this part of the biz. Former landscaper. Not sure if the territories are getting redrawn or not.
> 
> Now, everyone reading this is wondering "What the heck are those two guys talking about?"



I talked to BG last night about the news.

Scott invited BL to the GTG and he's still welcome to come if he wants. But "AA" has BL's old cell number so I don't have a way to contact him.

Has your new KMC guy been in yet? He's from your area.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 16, 2015)

Enough of this "code talking", either send each other PMs, or let us know what is going on!!!!

In any event, I'm looking forward with anticipation to 4/26!


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 16, 2015)

Is it "ok" that I want a "pb&j" "asap" "lol!"


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey, you get no respect, even your cousin spells your name wrong!


----------



## 166 (Apr 16, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Is it "ok" that I want a "pb&j" "asap" "lol!"


UPS NDA Ok?


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 16, 2015)

166 said:


> UPS NDA Ok?


I would prefer if you ship my "kms4" via "b-52" or "usps" would be fine....


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 16, 2015)

As the date gets closer ... I think I'm getting 064 fever!


----------



## Jon E (Apr 17, 2015)

I stopped into the Cutting Edge today to pick up some SEF 94 and Scott gently reminded me that the GTG was only a week away. Haven't been to one in a couple of years so it looks like the short trip over from VT is in order.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 17, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Enough of this "code talking", either send each other PMs, or let us know what is going on!!!!



Sorry. We tried using the "cone of silence" but it's broken again.


----------



## mels (Apr 18, 2015)

Gents, having this knee surgery yesterday put me out of making it next weekend. Sucks, Bruce and I were looking forward to the trip. Hoping next year will find us up having a good time with y'all. Hava great time, post up a bunch of pics and vids for us sick, lame and lazy types that can't make it!


----------



## Moparmyway (Apr 18, 2015)

Hope the knee heals up fast.


----------



## 166 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## leeha (Apr 18, 2015)

Are there any specific saws anyone would like me to bring.


Lee


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 18, 2015)

leeha said:


> Are there any specific saws anyone would like me to bring.
> 
> 
> Lee


----------



## leeha (Apr 18, 2015)

I blow it up last september.


----------



## 166 (Apr 18, 2015)

leeha said:


> Are there any specific saws anyone would like me to bring.
> 
> 
> Lee



All of them over 100cc?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 18, 2015)

leeha said:


> I blow it up last september.


Whaaaaaaa?


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 18, 2015)

leeha said:


> I blow it up last september.


That's what you get for running windshield washer fluid for fuel....lol....that new echo would be nice to see....


----------



## leeha (Apr 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Whaaaaaaa?




Another block, Piston, and rod and it's a runner. But i have no time on it
so i will have to go easy for the first half a cut.


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 18, 2015)

Thinking that I'll bring some of my Jonsered saws.
oh ya pie's too!


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 18, 2015)

Although I've never run a Husq 261 OR a 262xp, I'd love to run both to get an idea of the difference as I acquired mine as a franken-saw (261 with what looks to be a 262 flat-top piston, that was straight-gassed). I'd also like to feel a 3120 and a Stihl 661R, maybe even Mastermind ported anything as I'm hoping to send some business his way in the future if at all possible. I'm fairly new to saws and caught CAD pretty damn fast lol. Got too many saws and parts I'm starting to lose track, with more on the way 

Showing 1 hour 3 mins from my door to the meet. Something tells me that's only doing speed limit. What time does this shindig start??


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 18, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> Although I've never run a Husq 261 OR a 262xp, I'd love to run both to get an idea of the difference as I acquired mine as a franken-saw (261 with what looks to be a 262 flat-top piston, that was straight-gassed). I'd also like to feel a 3120 and a Stihl 661R, maybe even Mastermind ported anything as I'm hoping to send some business his way in the future if at all possible. I'm fairly new to saws and caught CAD pretty damn fast lol. Got too many saws and parts I'm starting to lose track, with more on the way
> 
> Showing 1 hour 3 mins from my door to the meet. Something tells me that's only doing speed limit. What time does this shindig start??


I will have 2 3120's with me 1 is for sale . You can try it out .


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 18, 2015)

jwteamp said:


> I will have 2 3120's with me 1 is for sale . You can try it out .



AWESOME!! Thanks man! Just out of curiousity, not that I can afford it at the present time, how much you lettin it go for? And what bar recommendations is it rated for?


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 18, 2015)

B


HusqyStihl said:


> AWESOME!! Thanks man! Just out of curiousity, not that I can afford it at the present time, how much you lettin it go for? And what bar recommendations is it rated for?


bar size lol ( any thing you can throw at it ) I have a 32" on it . $950


----------



## leeha (Apr 18, 2015)

I'll be bringing a 3120 as well, And a truck load of over 100cc saws.


Lee


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 18, 2015)

I knew it would be up there, figured one day I could cut the firewood without leaving my lazy boy lol. It'd be a honor to meet you guys. I've learned a lot on this site! Can't imagine what i'd learn at a gtg. See you there Sir!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 18, 2015)

7900
5100S (already on site)
Chity 440
044 10mm (new piston never fired)
066 Flat top (if I can get it built)


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 18, 2015)

166 said:


> All of them over 100cc?




They will be, if they are his - or at least 98.5cc....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 18, 2015)

Probably bring an XL76 too

Too many decisions


----------



## 166 (Apr 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 7900
> 5100S (already on site)
> Chity 440
> 044 10mm (new piston never fired)
> 066 Flat top (if I can get it built)



What 5100s?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 19, 2015)

166 said:


> What 5100s?


The turd I sent ya


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 19, 2015)

I've been playing with my wood all week thinking about this gtg!!


----------



## spike60 (Apr 19, 2015)

Steve, I seriously need a TTS600KA524AOE or whatever the heck it is. LEPCO is OS on those things.

That's not code Mustang Mike, it's an Exmark. LOL


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 19, 2015)

Guess I should start sharpening some chains....looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 19, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Guess I should start sharpening some chains....looking forward to seeing everyone again!


Just buy new ones


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Just buy new ones


I can't justify fancy new chains on my junk saws


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 19, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I can't justify fancy new chains on my junk saws


True story


----------



## 166 (Apr 19, 2015)

So what does everybody think of the idea of having the GTG streamed live on YouTube?


----------



## 166 (Apr 19, 2015)

Still expecting another 2-3 loads of various size wood.


----------



## 166 (Apr 19, 2015)

spike60 said:


> Steve, I seriously need a TTS600KA524AOE or whatever the heck it is. LEPCO is OS on those things.
> 
> That's not code Mustang Mike, it's an Exmark. LOL



I've got an NOS TTS541KA523 that's weathered.

JJ from LEPCO plans on being here for the GTG if Lee brings his new Echo.


----------



## 166 (Apr 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The turd I sent ya


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like fun, and Moose, you are Ready! And the guy that is coming up with me may be related to you (in a way), he is 6'6"/350!


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 20, 2015)

166 said:


> So what does everybody think of the idea of having the GTG streamed live on YouTube?


sounds good as long as you edit any bloopers or exsposed body part


----------



## leeha (Apr 20, 2015)

166 said:


> I've got an NOS TTS541KA523 that's weathered.
> 
> JJ from LEPCO plans on being here for the GTG if Lee brings his new Echo.




MMMMM, Maybe

Lee


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 20, 2015)

166 said:


>



Much better


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 20, 2015)

this moose?


MustangMike said:


> Looks like fun, and Moose, you are Ready! And the guy that is coming up with me may be related to you (in a way), he is 6'6"/350!



This Moose?? i got relatives all over, most in Ireland. Makes my Irish. Probably why i wanna run something large like the 3120 or 661R... hahaha! makin up for where i lack


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone interested in a Stihl 045AV? i dont think im gonna ever make it a project, got it from a guy (for payment for fixing his other saw and weedwacker) after he dropped it on its handle and its been sitting ever since. looks like he tore it down and tried to paint it but he did say it ran great even after the drop and teardown. maybe someone else could use it as a parts saw? or even better, maybe someone would have 262 piston and rings to trade for it???

bring it to the GTG or no?


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 20, 2015)

jwteamp said:


> Husky Saws Iam bringing to have fun with . 2-3120, 181e,281,380,480,2100,2101,266,353 ported myself.



Man you're right around the corner, don't let me find out where ya live cause I'll be askin to play with those 3120's all the time


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 20, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> Man you're right around the corner, don't let me find out where ya live cause I'll be askin to play with those 3120's all the time


Yup right in Earlton


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 20, 2015)

266 basket case project saw anyone?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm looking for a rear handle for a 064..... Broke mine....


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 20, 2015)

Anybody need a 14" husky bar for a top handle? I got a brand new one that needs a new home


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 20, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Anybody need a 14" husky bar for a top handle? I got a brand new one that needs a new home


Top handles are dangerous


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 20, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Top handles are dangerous


That's why I only hold onto the rear handle...... Much safer


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 20, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> That's why I only hold onto the rear handle...... Much safer


Never thought of that!
Guess I should get my Mini Mac runnin then. I gots a GB Mini blade for it


----------



## CTYank (Apr 20, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> That's why I only hold onto the rear handle...... Much safer



Using the Greg Norman grip?


----------



## spike60 (Apr 21, 2015)

Forecast for Sunday................Sunny and 56 degrees.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 21, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Marshy (Apr 21, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I'm looking for a rear handle for a 064..... Broke mine....


Poor thing, your were probably forcing it in the cut because it's so slow.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 21, 2015)

CTYank said:


> Using the Greg Norman grip?


Chuck Norris grip


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 22, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Anybody need a 14" husky bar for a top handle? I got a brand new one that needs a new home


if it fits my 2139 jons I will give it a new home josh ,,what do you want for it ?


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Top handles are dangerous


I found that out the hard way last weekend !! gonna be sporting a sweet scar for awhile ,,very very lucky I can still call it a major stupid attack


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 22, 2015)

JRepairsK70e said:


> if it fits my 2139 jons I will give it a new home josh ,,what do you want for it ?


Free. I traded in my husky 334t. Don't need a backup bar. I will try to remember to throw it in the truck.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 23, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Free. I traded in my husky 334t. Don't need a backup bar. I will try to remember to throw it in the truck.



If it fit a 334, it will of course fit a 2139.


----------



## 166 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 23, 2015)

I may have missed it but what time does this start?
I'm getting excited!


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 23, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 266 basket case project saw anyone?


Will parts fit a my 262 ?


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 23, 2015)

I need 262 parts also, but my understanding is only 257, 261, and 262 are compatible in some ways. I mat be wrong though. I need a 262xp piston, ring, and of course... A 262XP sticker!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 23, 2015)

mt.stalker said:


> Will parts fit a my 262 ?



Maybe some nuts and bolts - but they are from different saw "families".

The 266 belongs to the 162 family, and the 262 to the newer, smaller and lighter 154 family.


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 23, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Maybe some nuts and bolts - but they are from different saw "families".
> 
> The 266 belongs to the 162 family, and the 262 to the newer, smaller and lighter 154 family.


So , do the 262xp and 272xp share the same bottom end ?


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow Troll u r up late , isn't it like 2am over there now ?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 23, 2015)

mt.stalker said:


> So , do the 262xp and 272xp share the same bottom end ?



No - the 262 belongs to the 154 family, and the 272 to the 162 family. Both are the top end of the respective families.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 23, 2015)

mt.stalker said:


> Wow Troll u r up late , isn't it like 2am over there now ?



1:50am - so yes. Will hit the bunk any moment though!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeremy, bring the 266 I know a guy that will give it a home.PM me what you need for it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 24, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> Jeremy, bring the 266 I know a guy that will give it a home.PM me what you need for it.


Will do


----------



## 166 (Apr 24, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> I may have missed it but what time does this start?
> I'm getting excited!



Some will be showing up as early as 7AM. Busiest time is usually from 10-3.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 24, 2015)

166 said:


> Some will be showing up as early as 7AM. Busiest time is usually from 10-3.


Hoping to be there by 7:30-ish


----------



## Ironworker (Apr 24, 2015)

Well hopefully I'll make it up, my daughter has her gymnastics state tournament on Sunday but not till 6:00 pm, if the fishing is good up there I might just make the treck. Well Jeromy how's the fishing?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 24, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Well hopefully I'll make it up, my daughter has her gymnastics state tournament on Sunday but not till 6:00 pm, if the fishing is good up there I might just make the treck. Well Jeromy how's the fishing?



Hey Numa! I haven't hit the water yet but I'm sure I could drum up a big ole brown on the Battenkill with a yellow Zoo Cougar!


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 24, 2015)

2 DAYS!!! I got a chubby...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 24, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> 2 DAYS!!! I got a chubby...


Your parts are in


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 24, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Your parts are in



Awesome man! Lookin forward lo em. Just picked up some brand new 3/8's chains to compliment the parts. You da man!!!


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 24, 2015)

Luckily it looks like it is going to be the warmest day of the week. Otherwise, we may all have to show up wearing hooded parkas!


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 24, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Luckily it looks like it is going to be the warmest day of the week. Otherwise, we may all have to show up wearing hooded parkas!



May i ask what the temps are gonna be like that day. Im an hour south and assume it sould be cooler up yonder and wanna dress my boy appropriately..


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 24, 2015)

56 & Sunny. Sorry, over read that post. My bad, and thank ya!


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 24, 2015)

This thing is Sunday right? As in two days? I just wanna make sure


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 24, 2015)

Yup Sunday 26th


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 24, 2015)

It's going to be cool at the start but temps should be good towards lunch time.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 25, 2015)

I hope this site is working now, not a good time for it to be down. It is not in sync with my e-mail.

Looking forward to tomorrow! My SIL may be coming over from NH!

That would be good!


----------



## nnero (Apr 25, 2015)

I am not able to make it. I was really looking forward to it and am quite bummed now lol. Hopefully there will be plenty of pics and maybe a video or two. Everyone have fun and be safe!


----------



## spike60 (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah, having the site off line makes all the last minute details and parts requests tough to get done. Otherwise all cranked and ready. Looking to leave here about 6:30, so I should get there a little before 8:00. With the cold start I'll be peeling layers as the day warms up, so I can get at least 3 different shirts all covered with saw chips. 

Looking forward to seeing all of you guys; even you Stihl types.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 25, 2015)

Have a nice GTG everyone! 

Looks like you will have decent weather!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Have a nice GTG everyone!
> 
> Looks like you will have decent weather!


How you feelin Niko?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 25, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> How you feelin Niko?



The foot is improving, but slowly. I still have to use two crutches, and am getting impatient. I see some light at the end of the tunnel though!


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 25, 2015)

how many 2 idiots logging shirts can we expect to show up for the group photo ???how great would that be "I was just talking with that guy with the black tee shirt "??? which one ??? Phil would revel in the confusion !!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2015)

CRV loaded and ready to go..


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 25, 2015)

How much to sports a 2 Idiots logging shirt? Always thought that logo was funny as hell? I have proof im an idiot is neccessary lol

And that Stihl box, is that my parts??? Woohoo!!! Thats the kinda picture i would like to see under my xmas tree! I would pee my footie pj's


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2015)

Shoulda jumped on the T shirt bandwagon when I had them made. I gots none left.
No that box has misc supplies in it.
Your parts are coming from Cincinnatus


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 25, 2015)

Half my "to load"


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 25, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> Half my "to load"
> 
> View attachment 420966




Why are you bringing a helmet to a GTG?


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 25, 2015)

We are loaded up with scrap iron...headed out at 6am


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 25, 2015)

Here is the smittybilt truck ready for fun.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 25, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Why are you bringing a helmet to a GTG?



I just keep all my stuff together in containers when not in use. Still gotta sort out what im bringing. Gotta admit though, since ive never been to one of these i wasn't sure if all PPE is required or not. I wear all PPE even when cutting up firewood. I woulda been pretty dissappointed if i showed without a piece of PPE and wasn't allowed to play


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 25, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> I just keep all my stuff together in containers when not in use. Still gotta sort out what im bringing. Gotta admit though, since ive never been to one of these i wasn't sure if all PPE is required or not. I wear all PPE even when cutting up firewood. I woulda been pretty dissappointed if i showed without a piece of PPE and wasn't allowed to play




Good thinking really - but if you look at pics from past GTGs, you will see that most arern't using any PPE at all, except some that use chaps and/or hearing protection.

I 'm not saying that PPE is a bad thing though. just was a bit surpriced to see the helmet. If you feel more comfortable when using it, by all means do so.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 25, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Good thinking really - but if you look at pics from past GTGs, you will see that most arern't using any PPE at all, except some that use chaps and/or hearing protection.
> 
> I 'm not saying that PPE is a bad thing though. just was a bit surpriced to see the helmet...



the mesh really helps keep the chips out of my safety glasses and built in hearing protection. spent 10 years on the railroad, they beat the "safety" aspect into you until you feel naked without it. let alone the chance of being fired caught without lol


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 25, 2015)

Iam loaded with a couple toys


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2015)

Think I brought 10 saws last yr.
Ran 3 of em ....... Lol


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 25, 2015)

jwteamp said:


> Iam loaded with a couple toys


It sucks working 12 hr night shift tonight. Getting out at 7am and heading straight up . Dedication and adrenalin baby . Lol


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 25, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Think I brought 10 saws last yr.
> Ran 3 of em ....... Lol


I might not run any haha I'll be checking other peoples out .


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2015)

I seem to have contracted a cold/flu type if horsesh!t.
Feel like I've been hit by a bus.
But I'll be there!


----------



## Eds46jeep (Apr 25, 2015)

I am new here but I plan on going to the gtg with a load of saws along with my father


----------



## leeha (Apr 25, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Think I brought 10 saws last yr.
> Ran 3 of em ....... Lol




I brought over a dozen last year and didn't run one.


Lee


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 25, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Think I brought 10 saws last yr.
> Ran 3 of em ....... Lol


May


Eds46jeep said:


> I am new here but I plan on going to the gtg with a load of saws along with my father


Eds saws . Bringing some old girls


----------



## leeha (Apr 25, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I seem to have contracted a cold/flu type if horsesh!t.
> Feel like I've been hit by a bus.
> But I'll be there!




Ya you betta be there, But stay the F%$#K away from me.
I don't need that ****.


Lee


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 25, 2015)

OK ..but no drooling on our healthy saws !!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2015)

I found one of the "original" Two Idiots T shirts in Large.

Highest bidder gets it


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey lee...you bringing the bigbore 166?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2015)

Who's gonna be the last to post in here before AS takes another healthy dump?


----------



## spike60 (Apr 25, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I seem to have contracted a cold/flu type if horsesh!t.
> Feel like I've been hit by a bus.
> But I'll be there!



Make sure Christine takes her vitamin C


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2015)

spike60 said:


> Make sure Christine takes her vitamin C


Sold her to Ryan (rodburner04).
Kept her in the family at least.....sorta


----------



## spike60 (Apr 25, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sold her to Ryan (rodburner04).
> Kept her in the family at least.....sorta



Love 'em and leave 'em, huh? 

Get you some rest tonight. Hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2015)

spike60 said:


> Love 'em and leave 'em, huh?
> 
> Get you some rest tonight. Hope you feel better in the morning.


Yeah....had to do it.
She gets run more frequently now anyway which is good for the ole girl.

Heading to bed 
See you in the AM Bob


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 25, 2015)

Every thing is loaded but the pies.
Should be there about nine.


----------



## Ironworker (Apr 25, 2015)

Have fun tomorrow, I would have liked to have gone.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 25, 2015)

Key Lime!!! 

Jeep has enough saws in it to void the warranty. Time to hit the sack. 

Everybody have a safe ride and I'll see ya in the morning.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Have fun tomorrow, I would have liked to have gone.


----------



## powerking (Apr 25, 2015)

..Yea..sorry to have missed this one too.....too much going on this time of year with the kids school...ugh


----------



## showrguy (Apr 25, 2015)

Have fun fellas !!!!!


----------



## JCMC (Apr 25, 2015)

I will be there. It will be a first for me also.


----------



## leeha (Apr 25, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Hey lee...you bringing the bigbore 166?



Tennnn fo on that. Thats one fun saw to run.

All saws loaded, Truck in the shop and ready to go.
See ya all in the AM.

Lee


----------



## 166 (Apr 25, 2015)

So should I get some saws out?


----------



## 166 (Apr 25, 2015)

These logs showed up tonight!

Still may have more coming in the morning.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 25, 2015)

Everyone have a safe trip tomorrow, I'm looking forward to a good time!


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 25, 2015)

Any chance there might be someone attending that has some knowledge of mild porting? i'd like to try a little porting on some of my crappy saws just to see if it makes a difference. im not talking MasterMind kinda porting, just a little dremel here, a little there. smoothing out an intake/exhaust port kinda thing. 

is it worth it at all? or one of those "if it aint broke, dont fix it" type things? just experimenting to see what it can do..


----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)

Going to try and put up a live feed from the gtg!


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 26, 2015)

166 said:


> Going to try and put up a live feed from the gtg!



Iam going to bring my go pro just in case . Shoots great vids


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Apr 26, 2015)

first one to post this morning 
should be heading out in about an hour and should get there just before 10:00

forecast says 68 with sun and clouds should be fun


----------



## wcorey (Apr 26, 2015)

Last minute reprieve, almost loaded up and ready to roll...


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2015)

On my way!


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 26, 2015)

Have a great gtg fellas! Every be safe in their travels and sawing.


----------



## mels (Apr 26, 2015)

Sitting here in my recliner, green with envy. Y'all post up a bunch of pics and vids for the rest of us!


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 26, 2015)

A little late but on our way!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Apr 26, 2015)

The live feed is nice but can't really see much. Way too quiet as well... fire up them saws and make some noise!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 26, 2015)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> The live feed is nice but can't really see much. Way too quiet as well... fire up them saws and make some noise!



Unless I'm wrong, it looked like Jack just was holding a small lecture for some people.....


----------



## Ironworker (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm digging the live feed.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 26, 2015)

Thats it, an 090 is definitely gonna be mine one day, that thing is a beast!!

Damn near cut apart the baby squirrels.

Awesome time at the GTG, thanks everyone!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 26, 2015)

What.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 26, 2015)

We had another great gtg. Thanks again the the cutting edge crew. Great food great company and a just a few saws to run.


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 26, 2015)

What a great GTG . Amazing job putting it all together,great food , great people , great saws = lots of fun!. Thanks again


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 26, 2015)

Awesome time!...seems it gets bigger every year..a lot of new faces..thank you Steve and Scott great show! Got to run some awesome saws and to shoot the bull and the weather was perfect!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2015)

My first GTG. What a great time! Good group of guys!!! Now I can put a face to some of the screen names. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2015)

In that third pic jeepyfz and spencerpaving were both pulling up on that saw and couldn't stop it!!!! Wow!
Ran a ported 460, 064, and 026 that spencerpaving had and all I can say is OMG! Those saws kick some serious @ss!!!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Awesome time!...seems it gets bigger every year..a lot of new faces..thank you Steve and Scott great show! Got to run some awesome saws and to shoot the bull and the weather was perfect!


By the way... Thanks for welcoming me like you knew me!


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 26, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> By the way... Thanks for welcoming me like you knew me!


Anytime...I saw ya standing there with no sawdust on ya....so I said try this one! The best part about gtg is that you get to run so many different saws!


----------



## mels (Apr 26, 2015)

Great pics, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2015)

Here are a few videos. Wish I Took more but I was too busy running saws and talking.


----------



## malk315 (Apr 26, 2015)

First GTG and first time I've seen/ heard ported saws run. Video doesn't do these saws any justice!

Here's Leeha running one of his amazing big cube saws (Kart racer type engine and gear drive?). The open sprocket is really cool -- you can sort of see it when he completes the cut.

Recommend clicking the youtube logo to view on youtube.com, choose 1080p HD from gear (settings) and finally choose full screen to get a detailed view of the chips coming off this thing.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2015)

In addition to spencerpaving's saws, I got to run a 576xp, snellerized 201t with less than a tank through it, 020t, 7910, 7900, 6100, and a 6400 I bought on my way up this morning. Thanks to fellow AS member Mels for selling me a really great saw at a great price.


----------



## mels (Apr 26, 2015)

Definitely not a place for a guy wearing flip flops and walking with a cane, lol

Thanks for those video clips, Dan. Looks like it was a real good time!


----------



## malk315 (Apr 26, 2015)

Another vid from today:



And a quick shot of the hotsaw that was there -- not the best quality:


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2015)

mels said:


> Definitely not a place for a guy wearing flip flops and walking with a cane, lol
> 
> Thanks for those video clips, Dan. Looks like it was a real good time!


Yeah it's too bad you couldn't come along. Heal up so you can bring your big saws down to my place and play!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 26, 2015)

malk315 said:


> And a quick shot of the hotsaw that was there -- not the best quality:


Man that's cool! I missed getting to see that saw run. Too busy chatting it up in the parking lot. Sure did sound cool!!!


----------



## malk315 (Apr 26, 2015)

Couple more:


----------



## malk315 (Apr 26, 2015)

Not the best viewing angle, but you can enjoy the sound too:


----------



## showrguy (Apr 26, 2015)

You guys sure made a helluva mess outa the place !!!


----------



## malk315 (Apr 26, 2015)

Some Pictures:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the good time Scott & Steve, like always you guys put on aawesome show. Great food and great friends and fast saws. Brett, your saws still have me smiling!


----------



## malk315 (Apr 26, 2015)

A few More:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh yeah, Jeremy, thanks for the jug and slug.....it'll get a ole 266 up and running again.


----------



## leeha (Apr 26, 2015)

Made it home safe and sound, 3.5 hrs to get there, 4 hrs to get home. 
A little traffic but got through it. 249 miles one way door to door.
Had another great time. Cutting crew always do there best. Food, 
weather, saws and a bunch of great folks having fun with a little 
something in common.
Also want to thank there neighbor Scott for letting me take his mint
Mack B83 dump truck for a little spin. It was way cool.

Thanks everyone for another great event.


Lee


----------



## Marshy (Apr 26, 2015)

malk315 said:


> First GTG and first time I've seen/ heard ported saws run. Video doesn't do these saws any justice!
> 
> Here's Leeha running one of his amazing big cube saws (Kart racer type engine and gear drive?). The open sprocket is really cool -- you can sort of see it when he completes the cut.
> 
> Recommend clicking the youtube logo to view on youtube.com, choose 1080p HD from gear (settings) and finally choose full screen to get a detailed view of the chips coming off this thing.



Oh my gawsh. I've never seen a pile of chips nearly knee high before out of one cut lol.


----------



## JCMC (Apr 26, 2015)

Had a great time!! Many Thanks to the Cutting Edge team.


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 26, 2015)

Great day. That was my first NYS GTG, I'll be there next year for sure. Didn't talk to very many but Just kind of took it all in. Did run my 9010 a bit along with a couple saws I just rebuilt and got to see some amazing saws. Thanks to the Cutting Edge guys, what a great dealership.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow!!!

Another great year!!

Thank You Lee, for nominating me to make some first cuts on the kart saw! Man that saw is incredible!!
And as always......Thank You Steve & Scott for hosting the event!

I got a boat load of pics to upload and edit. Gonna take me a day or two to get around to it.


----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)

http://s233.photobucket.com/user/dolmar166/slideshow/2015 Upstate NY GTG

http://s233.photobucket.com/user/dolmar166/slideshow/2015 Upstate NY GTG


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 26, 2015)

166 said:


> http://s233.photobucket.com/user/dolmar166/slideshow/2015 Upstate NY GTG


Link isn't working.


----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 26, 2015)

Was nice to see all the Two Idiots Logging shirts today! Thank you to all those who supported!!!

+"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 26, 2015)

Link worked for me 155 great pics.


----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## PhilMcWoody (Apr 26, 2015)

Great photos Malk and 166, thanks.


----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## MustangMike (Apr 27, 2015)

Great People

Great Food

Great Saws

Great Time!

Thanks Scott & Steve for hosting an awesome event!

Thanks Smittybilt for bringing those great performing saws, including that 044/046 hybrid and that ported 064!

Thanks Lee for bringing that awesome collection of big saws, mostly bright yellow!

Thanks Mark for letting me run you 661, and Bob for letting me try that nice 041 Super, and etc, etc.

Was great to see everyone, and my friend "Big Chris" really enjoyed it.

I'm trying to upload some pics, but I keep getting a message about them being too big???? Will try again later.


----------



## mels (Apr 27, 2015)

Excellent, awesome pics and vids. Thanks guys, can almost smell the smoke and chips from here, let alone hear the laughter and chatter. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Ironworker (Apr 27, 2015)

Where'd the squirrel come from.


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Apr 27, 2015)

inside one of the logs, there was a whole family


----------



## nnero (Apr 27, 2015)

Wish I didnt look at the pictures now lol. Looks like a great time that I will not be missing next year! I watched some of the live feed yesterday which made it worse lol. Ugh, there was so many Dolmars too!! I really wanted to show off the 6100 and 7900. Thanks for all the pics and videos!


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 27, 2015)

When trying to post a picture, I'm getting the following message, even for pics I've previously posted. Anyone know how I can resolve this? Thanks.

"The uploaded file is too large for the server to process."


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> When trying to post a picture, I'm getting the following message, even for pics I've previously posted. Anyone know how I can resolve this? Thanks.
> 
> "The uploaded file is too large for the server to process."


Might need to call customer service in India


----------



## CTYank (Apr 27, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Might need to call customer service in India



Uh, how big is the file in question? All the image-processing s/w I've ever seen will let you downgrade resolution and logical size. On a computer display, resolution above 72 dpi is totally wasted. Losing the excess can shrink the filesize enormously, making for lots less waste of bandwidth too.

No need to involve India with basics.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 27, 2015)

Why am I getting an error message now with pics I previously sent? Does not make sense. (ie 4.52 MB)


----------



## spike60 (Apr 27, 2015)

Really great time, as usual. Ran saws early, but then just wanted to visit with everyone for a while. Some guys like huskystihl I never even ran into.

Took one last walk through the "playground" after everyone had left. Nobody around, it was real quiet, and had to laugh at the devastation we left behind. I almost feel bad leaving that kind of mess, cause I know what it's like to clean it up.

Thanks again Scott and Steve. Totally first class hospitality.


----------



## CTYank (Apr 27, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Why am I getting an error message now with pics I previously sent? Does not make sense. (ie 4.52 MB)



I'm pretty certain that you're not being targeted personally. You might ask one of the mods what filesize their server is set to accomodate. As is, a 4.5MB graphic is kinda big for the purpose. (I have relatives who casually send huge graphics from their "smart"-phones; can't teach them better.) You might try some graphic editing s/w to knock down the resolution to ~70dpi, and reduce the logical size of the image. It can easily end up with a couple percent of the original filesize.

In a nutshell, drop resolution and size. There are cheap/free graphic s/w packages out there. Beyond that, can't say. Good Luck.


----------



## CTYank (Apr 27, 2015)

spike60 said:


> Really great time, as usual. Ran saws early, but then just wanted to visit with everyone for a while. Some guys like huskystihl I never even ran into.
> 
> Took one last walk through the "playground" after everyone had left. Nobody around, it was real quiet, and had to laugh at the devastation we left behind. I almost feel bad leaving that kind of mess, cause I know what it's like to clean it up.
> 
> Thanks again Scott and Steve. Totally first class hospitality.



You didn't notice the folks around you that were taking mental notes when you speak? Your contribution was significant, you know?


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 27, 2015)

I have determined that it is specific to this site, and the same pics I could attach a few weeks ago I can no longer send, what is up??? Who do I contact?


----------



## CTYank (Apr 27, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I have determined that it is specific to this site, and the same pics I could attach a few weeks ago I can no longer send, what is up??? Who do I contact?



Size-limited exactly as one would expect; you'll see the same with email servers & attachments. You were expecting a global thing?
Were I you I'd get the local system parameters via PM to @Darin (owner) or whomever he refers you to.
Then, you might PM me about "demo" distrib of Photoshop Elements, to make your image files compliant after you get to using it. It's really simple. Most any 10-yr-old could walk you through it. You can find many more uses than here, to eliminate surplusage.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2015)

http://s174.photobucket.com/user/stripper_album/slideshow/GTG 2015


----------



## mels (Apr 27, 2015)

Great slideshow!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 27, 2015)

Those are some great pics Jeremy! [emoji106]Next time can you catch me smiling? Lol!


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 27, 2015)

Very cool slideshow!


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 27, 2015)

I like the pic of Bob wielding the stihl like a madman....and the picture of Steve taking a picture!


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 27, 2015)

I got 16 pics I'll post as soon as I figure out how. Just learned that the Gurus of this site changed the size of the pics they allow, which is what is giving me the headaches with sharing them.

How do U do a photobucket???

Nice pics there Jeremy.


----------



## Zero_sum (Apr 27, 2015)

First time for me as well. Had a great time. Big thank you to every one responsible for making it such a great day for me and everyone else there!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 27, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I like the pic of Bob wielding the stihl like a madman....and the picture of Steve taking a picture!


I've got a pic of Bob holding a STIHL for the past 4yrs.
At least this year I didnt have to sneak in for the shot!

I have more pics. This is all I had time to process tonight.
I got a few videos too.


----------



## svk (Apr 27, 2015)

@MustangMike give it a try now with your pics. I think we've got things figured out.


----------



## svk (Apr 27, 2015)

I saw the 2 Idiots Facebook photos and the ones in here. Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Steve, you are the best! Here is the 1st 6!


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 27, 2015)

Six More


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 27, 2015)

The final 4! Thanks again Steve for fixing the site! I was getting real frustrated! You know, it is like I tell my kids, there is nothing like a Smart Phone to make you look Stupid!


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Great pics guys. Looking forward to next year, might even talk to some of you guys....maybe......


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2015)

Lots of good pictures, but some names with the pics would have been nice. Some are of course well known, but far from all......


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 28, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. So many guys I didn't get to meet. 
Here I am, wish I knew what I was looking at and thinking, lol.


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> I was thinking the same thing. So many guys I didn't get to meet.
> Here I am, wish I knew what I was looking at and thinking, lol.


I know my BIL really enjoyed talking with you. He's just getting into what you do on his own, good for him to talk to guys who are making a go of it.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 28, 2015)

It was good talking with you both as well. If he ever wants to chat, send me a pm I'll give you my number.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 28, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


>


Ahh, that's who you are!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks like I was the only one to put my name in the Ventrac Raffle jar. Didn't anyone else see it....??


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 28, 2015)

Did I win the truck?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 28, 2015)

Jason if you need somebody to pick it up I can haul it to my place for the rest of the summer.


----------



## leeha (Apr 28, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> Did I win the truck?




I took it for a spin. What a truck. I had to get used to shifting a 5x4 again. I'm a bit rusty.
But it was a blast. Cummins 220 powered, 64 thou rears. Built like a tank.

Lee


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 28, 2015)

leeha said:


> I took it for a spin. What a truck. I had to get used to shifting a 5x4 again. I'm a bit rusty.
> But it was a blast. Cummins 220 powered, 64 thou rears. Built like a tank.
> 
> Lee


I saw you eyeballing that beautiful truck.


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> It was good talking with you both as well. If he ever wants to chat, send me a pm I'll give you my number.


You got it. Thanks.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 28, 2015)

Lee, is that like the old trucks I remember that you had to double clutch because they had no syncros??? Beautiful looking truck!

I made myself obvious by wearing the black hat with the Mustang insignia, Blue Ford T-Shirt & Black jeans, my next door neighbor (not an AS Member yet) Big Chris (6'6") is in my last picture, posing with one of Lee's beautiful saws, and the second to the last picture in the second set I posted clearly show Rich (who hosted last years Summer Time NY GTG) and MechanicMatt (my nephew) with the green chaps and greyish cap.

I'll let others ID themselves.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 28, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> I was thinking the same thing. So many guys I didn't get to meet.
> Here I am, wish I knew what I was looking at and thinking, lol.


I had a feeling I welded that stinger on a little crooked.....


----------



## Marshy (Apr 28, 2015)

CTYank said:


> I'm pretty certain that you're not being targeted personally. You might ask one of the mods what filesize their server is set to accomodate. As is, a 4.5MB graphic is kinda big for the purpose. (I have relatives who casually send huge graphics from their "smart"-phones; can't teach them better.) You might try some graphic editing s/w to knock down the resolution to ~70dpi, and reduce the logical size of the image. It can easily end up with a couple percent of the original filesize.
> 
> In a nutshell, drop resolution and size. There are cheap/free graphic s/w packages out there. Beyond that, can't say. Good Luck.


 File size requirements use to be 4 MB and 800 x 600 pixles. The only requirements now are 10 MB or less.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 28, 2015)

The site is wonderfully faster not also, was getting so slow it was a real pain!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 28, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I had a feeling I welded that stinger on a little crooked.....


LMAO


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 28, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Jason if you need somebody to pick it up I can haul it to my place for the rest of the summer.




That's was the initial plan anyways, wasn't it.....??


----------



## leeha (Apr 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Lee, is that like the old trucks I remember that you had to double clutch because they had no syncros??? Beautiful looking truck!
> 
> I made myself obvious by wearing the black hat with the Mustang insignia, Blue Ford T-Shirt & Black jeans, my next door neighbor (not an AS Member yet) Big Chris (6'6") is in my last picture, posing with one of Lee's beautiful saws, and the second to the last picture in the second set I posted clearly show Rich (who hosted last years Summer Time NY GTG) and MechanicMatt (my nephew) with the green chaps and greyish cap.
> 
> I'll let others ID themselves.



Double clutch or no clutch. No sychros in those bad boy trannys.

You should have come to me an introduced your self. So many i 
missed this time. Maybe next time.


Lee


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm sorry, we did speak a bit, I just presumed that hat I was wearing was a dead give away as to who I was! My friend Chris was really impressed with your collection of saws (at least the part of it you brought). I told you about the 68 CJ I used to have, and my brother's Talladega (MechanicMatt's Dad). Matt is the one who told me you had the classic cars.

We should probably all wear name tags! I did not know who half the people were, even though I have seen a lot of them before.


----------



## dave53223 (Apr 28, 2015)

leeha said:


> I took it for a spin. What a truck. I had to get used to shifting a 5x4 again. I'm a bit rusty.
> But it was a blast. Cummins 220 powered, 64 thou rears. Built like a tank.
> 
> Lee


There is nothing like 2 shift handles coming out of the floor to freak people out.


----------



## dave53223 (Apr 28, 2015)

leeha said:


> Double clutch or no clutch. No sychros in those bad boy trannys.
> 
> You should have come to me an introduced your self. So many i
> missed this time. Maybe next time.
> ...


No clutch is the only way to go.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 28, 2015)

The biggest mistake ever made with these NY GTG's is the lack of name tags. 

Spike we need to make sure to have them at yer shop this coming fall.....


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 28, 2015)

Not sure but it will not let me upload any pics


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 28, 2015)

leeha said:


> Double clutch or no clutch.





WoodChuck'r said:


> The biggest mistake ever made with these NY GTG's is the lack of name tags.
> 
> Spike we need to make sure to have them at yer shop this coming fall.....



I hope to be there.
Will you be there?
Will you remember who I am?
Will you bring a saw? (Probably not)
Will it be ported?
How bout a lil fire scarecrow?
Maybe we can take it to about right here?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 28, 2015)

That was epic.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 28, 2015)

jwteamp said:


> Not sure but it will not let me upload any pics


The site is having issues again with pictures... IDK when it will be resolved. Dock my pay if you have to.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 28, 2015)

For those having pic issues, may I suggest a Photobucket account?!


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 28, 2015)

Marshy said:


> The site is having issues again with pictures... IDK when it will be resolved. Dock my pay if you have to.


Ok thanks wasn't sure if it was me .


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 28, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> The biggest mistake ever made with these NY GTG's is the lack of name tags.
> 
> Spike we need to make sure to have them at yer shop this coming fall.....


It's probably in everybody's best interest that they don't know me...they will be better off....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 28, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> It's probably in everybody's best interest that they don't know me...they will be better off....


Yeah, cause even people you don't know will be telling you to tuck your shirt in........


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2015)

Photo uploading should work again now guys.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 28, 2015)

Bret, Everyone should know you!!!! Pulling the trigger on one of your big ported Stihl's is sure to put a smile on any one's face!

That Hybrid ran great, and the 064 and those 2 660s are just amazing!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 29, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> It's probably in everybody's best interest that they don't know me...they will be better off....


Your right about that Bret. I may never be right again. Thanks for sticking that 460 in my hands.....now all my saws feel broken!


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 29, 2015)

Yea, I know what you mean. I had him do my 046 after I ran that saw, and then they bring that 064 .... AAAAHHHH, did you run that saw!!!

Those Simttybilt boys always make the GTGs interesting with some fun to run stuff!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 29, 2015)

If you gave Bret a name tag he would try to modify it somehow. He would end up hurting himself with the pin....


----------



## 166 (Apr 29, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> The biggest mistake ever made with these NY GTG's is the lack of name tags.
> 
> Spike we need to make sure to have them at yer shop this coming fall.....




I tried to get Jeremy to wear a Swedish Chef outfit.


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 29, 2015)

We'll this is me running my 2100 . Had a great time at the gtg . Thanks again , jeff


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2015)

166 said:


> I tried to get Jeremy to wear a Swedish Chef outfit.


I would've worn it!!! 
Damn right!!


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 29, 2015)

From the left is Ed goes bye eds46jeep or 47 on here I forgot the yr. Me Jeff jwteamp . And my buddy rick witch loved it . He's been a logger for 30 yrs and still going . He's not a member on here .


----------



## jwteamp (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok , not really sure who to ask so Iam going to put this out there . so I was thinking(can be dangerous at times) already for next yr and upcoming gtgs . I have other forestry stuff . I could possibly bring to these such as hit miss log saw , hit miss engine running cordwood saw , and some two man chainsaws of course . Even if I don't put them to work I can still fire them up .


----------



## Eds46jeep (Apr 29, 2015)

My father and I both enjoyed the gtg will definitely be returning next year the best thing I saw was Jeff cutting with my homelite 20 mcs


----------



## CTYank (Apr 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> File size requirements use to be 4 MB and 800 x 600 pixles. The only requirements now are 10 MB or less.



Thing is, any resolution beyond 72 dpi (dots/inch) is totally wasted on any computer display, only useful if you're going to blow up a pic for a print. This is very-well-known, 'cept for the smart-phone crowd it seems.  Been there, seen that.

Appropriately shrunken files will display just as well as bloated originals on your monitor. They just make life enormously easier on networks and file servers. It does take a tiny bit of conscious thought.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 29, 2015)

Password protected Steve....


Edit: lol You beat me.


----------



## 166 (Apr 29, 2015)

Went and took some pictures of what's left after the GTG. It was my first time back out there since Sunday!

http://s233.photobucket.com/user/dolmar166/slideshow/2015 Upstate NY GTG/2015 UNYGTG After Pics


----------



## JCMC (Apr 29, 2015)

Eds46jeep said:


> My father and I both enjoyed the gtg will definitely be returning next year the best thing I saw was Jeff cutting with my homelite 20 mcs


Watching him cut with that saw made really appreciate todays chainsaws!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## MustangMike (Apr 29, 2015)

That is a smile!

Jeff, next GTG I got to try your big saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2015)

166 said:


> Went and took some pictures of what's left after the GTG. It was my first time back out there since Sunday!
> 
> http://s233.photobucket.com/user/dolmar166/slideshow/2015 Upstate NY GTG/2015 UNYGTG After Pics



Looks like you have a lot of work and a lot of firewood there!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 30, 2015)

Ventrac 4500 WCE


----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 30, 2015)

After seeing That yellow monster my buddy snagged one off of evilbay


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 30, 2015)

By the way Matt, not for nothing, but when U hit a rock with square file you R supposed to lift! Man did you do a # on that chain!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 30, 2015)

Try demo'ing a enclosed patio, a handfull of nails, shingles, etc....... I ordered the carbide chain, it just hadn't come in yet.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh and if you can't save it, I'll have my stihl dealer grind it.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 30, 2015)

Billy bought a big yellow brick


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 30, 2015)

And U didn't have an old crappy semi chisel you could have put on????


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Your dealer does square??? I did not think anyone around here did.


----------



## jimdad07 (May 1, 2015)

When and where is the Spike60 GTG? Might try to make that one too.


----------



## 166 (May 1, 2015)

jimdad07 said:


> When and where is the Spike60 GTG? Might try to make that one too.



Usually in October sometime. Believe it was 2 or 3 weeks after Lee's last year.


----------



## HusqyStihl (May 3, 2015)

jimdad07 said:


> When and where is the Spike60 GTG? Might try to make that one too.


 
Am i wrong or is his closer to Albany??


----------



## MustangMike (May 3, 2015)

Ashokan NY, in the fall.


----------



## mt.stalker (May 3, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> Am i wrong or is his closer to Albany??


Halfway between Kingston and Margaritaville


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Ashokan NY, in the fall.


Ashokan Turf & Timber
Shokan,NY


----------



## SawTroll (May 3, 2015)

Easy to find with the dealer search on Huskys website.

Using the Google map, you can even see pictures of how it looks there.


----------



## MustangMike (May 3, 2015)

You Sho Kan B right there Jeremy!


----------



## Hinerman (May 7, 2015)

Need a little help/advice from you upstate NYers. I am going on vacation in June, staying on Grand Island near Niagara Falls and Buffalo. Any recommendations on what to do, places to eat, places to see, etc.; you know, stuff that only the locals would know, instead of just the touristy stuff. We are going to Niagara Falls. We want to visit Canada if our passports make it back in time. Any recommendations on visiting Canada? 

Also, I need firewood for camp fires. If somebody in the area can spare some I am glad to pay.

If you would, send me a PM, as not to hijack your thread. Thanks in advance.

FYI, my mom was raised in Corning NY so I guess I am half Yankee. My Grandfather worked for Corning Glass and was transferred to the Corning Glass plant in my hometown when my mom was in HS. The plant here closed many years ago.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 7, 2015)

Wish I could offer some advice.
I'm located at the very northeast corner on the VT / Canadien border.

My wife travels to Niagara on occasion for business conferences. I could ask her about dinner accommodations, as far as firewood goes......I know there are a few members in the area. But who, I can't remember.
Not sure about firewood regs over there, but over here in the Adks, we aren't supposed to transport firewood more than 50mi from where it was cut.
I guess it's an Emerald Ash Borer issue even though I've never seen one around which is probably a good thing.


----------



## MustangMike (May 7, 2015)

I did an audit there about 8 years ago. Tell you the truth, I don't even remember where I stayed. I do know there was a Hard Rock Cafe that had pretty good food, and for Italian, there was a place called Cuomo's (NO RELATION TO THE GOVERNOR) that was not too far away and was worth the trip. And of course, there are the casinos.

If you have the time, Letchworth State Park is stunningly beautiful and not too far away, and the Finger Lakes/Watkins Glenn area is also worth seeing (a lot of wineries on the Finger Lakes if that appeals to you). You can preview these places on line.

Sorry I can't be more help, but I live about 8 hours from there.

Enjoy your vacation and the Falls.


----------



## Hinerman (May 7, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies. I will pass on the info to Wendy, our trip planner.


----------



## Hinerman (Jun 25, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> If you have the time, Letchworth State Park is stunningly beautiful and not too far away.


 
Took your advice and went to Letchworth for part of a day....WOW is all I have to say. That place is amazing. We visited all the main falls and did some hiking. I think I could have camped their the whole time. Good call by you...

Also, how do you guys grow those monster tall trees, and straight as an arrow? I have taken some monster oaks in OK (4' dbh) but they are half as tall as what you guys have and 2-3x's as wide (as in canopy). Our oaks are much more "knotty" as a result; much more difficult to split than NE oak I imagine.

Have a good one. Thanks again....


----------



## MustangMike (Jun 25, 2015)

So glad it worked out for you! A lot of beauty here in NY if you know where to look.


----------



## MustangMike (Jun 25, 2015)

I think the acid rain problem we had (very bad a few decades ago) was very beneficial to Red Oaks, they grew like crazy! Red Oaks seem to like acidic soil.

In the 70s, several lakes in the Adirondacks that were previously fishing hot spots became completely devoid of fish. Most of them seem to be coming back.


----------



## Marshy (Jun 25, 2015)

Wish I saw your post earlier @Hinerman. My FIL/MIL live in Buffalo and I could have given you some advice. Letchworth is a great place although Ive never been! I did grown up in the fingerlakes region near Watkins so if you go back let me know.


----------

